# Tradita perchè dico no al sesso orale



## lori (11 Febbraio 2012)

*Tradita perchè dico no al sesso orale*

Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


----------



## Leda (11 Febbraio 2012)




----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


Bella domanda.

Sapevi anche prima del tradimento che questo era un problema per lui? Ne avevate già discusso?
Posso chiederti se (a parte il sesso orale) la vostra intimità è appagante per entrambi, se c'è spontaneità o se nel sesso percepisci qualche disagio (in te o in lui)?

Spero di non essere stata indiscreta.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Febbraio 2012)

Io credo che il sesso orale non sia l'unico problema.


----------



## lori (11 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bella domanda.
> 
> Sapevi anche prima del tradimento che questo era un problema per lui? Ne avevate già discusso?
> Posso chiederti se (a parte il sesso orale) la vostra intimità è appagante per entrambi, se c'è spontaneità o se nel sesso percepisci qualche disagio (in te o in lui)?
> ...


Si sapevo che aveva questo chiodo fisso..come lui sapeva che era ed è un mio limite..qualcosa che a me non piace sperimentare. Per il resto è sempre stato tutto molto appagante e senza inibizioni..l'unica inibizione è proprio questa. Ma che ci posso fare? l'ha sempre saputo e io non ho mai negato che la cosa non mi attirasse...nel sesso quindi direi che il disagio a volte è solo mio perchè so che lui avanza questo tipo di richiesta e a me da fastidio. A volte sono arrivata a pensare che io ho questo rifiuto proprio perchè lui ha sempre avuto questo chiodo fisso..e ha rivestito la cosa di troppe aspettative....


----------



## Sole (11 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Si sapevo che aveva questo chiodo fisso..come lui sapeva che era ed è un mio limite..qualcosa che a me non piace sperimentare. Per il resto è sempre stato tutto molto appagante e senza inibizioni..l'unica inibizione è proprio questa. Ma che ci posso fare? l'ha sempre saputo e io non ho mai negato che la cosa non mi attirasse...nel sesso quindi direi che il disagio a volte è solo mio perchè so che lui avanza questo tipo di richiesta e a me da fastidio. A volte sono arrivata a pensare che io ho questo rifiuto proprio perchè lui ha sempre avuto questo chiodo fisso..e ha rivestito la cosa di troppe aspettative....


Capito.

Ma dopo che tu l'hai scoperto, lui come ha reagito? Ha minimizzato, ti ha incolpata?


----------



## lori (11 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capito.
> 
> Ma dopo che tu l'hai scoperto, lui come ha reagito? Ha minimizzato, ti ha incolpata?


No no..non mi ha incolpata..lui è andato in crisi..è stata la sbandata di un momento..ma io so per certo che il motivo per cui l'ha fatto era la voglia di sperimentare qualcosa che io non ero disposta a dargli


----------



## Salomè (11 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


Sei certa del fatto che questo possa essere l'unico motivo? ne avete parlato o è una tua menata perché sai che lui desidererebbe di più? I casi secondo me sono due:
1) C'è dell'altro. Quindi parlatene e vedete cosa c'è da risolvere.
2) Cercava un sollazzo (e non uso questo termine per puro caso). E la questione qui è molto più semplice del previsto.


----------



## lori (11 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> 2) Cercava un sollazzo (e non uso questo termine per puro caso). E la questione qui è molto più semplice del previsto.


illuminami..non vedo la semplicità


----------



## passante (11 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> No no..non mi ha incolpata..lui è andato in crisi..è stata la sbandata di un momento..ma io so per certo che il motivo per cui l'ha fatto era la voglia di sperimentare qualcosa che io non ero disposta a dargli


ma dai. a letto si cresce col tempo, aumenta la conoscenza, l'intesa, la complicità, non è che si può fare i capricci come i bambini (se non lo fai non gioco più gne gne gne anzi gioco con un altro ciccacicca). e poi se uno non ha voglia di fare una roba è anche perchè l'altro non gliela rende desiderabile. mah.


----------



## Andy (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.



Per molti uomini, me compreso, è fondamentale il sesso orale.
Posso capire che lui lo abbia cercato in un'altra, sebbene io non lo condivida.


----------



## Diletta (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.



Ha ragione Andy, anche se sono donna so che può essere molto importante per un uomo, e ci si può fare poco...
Che dire? Se per te la cosa è invalicabile, concedigli questo trastullo fuori....
Vedilo come un dono che gli fai, visto che tu non puoi farglielo.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Febbraio 2012)

Ma perché non vuoi farglielo? Ma non ne hai mai fatto uno? E' così bello... Soprattutto se ami il tuo uomo... E lo fai con amore... Bello lungo, con calma, con amore...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma perché non vuoi farglielo? Ma non ne hai mai fatto uno? E' così bello... Soprattutto se ami il tuo uomo... E lo fai con amore... Bello lungo, con calma, con amore...



Immagino che lei abbia provato e che non le piaccia.
Fare qualcosa che non piace, con sforzo, ritenendo dentro un senso di disgusto magari, non aiuta certo un buon sesso. Può tranquillamente rovinare un rapporto.
A me piace il sesso orale, ma non è sempre stato così, e mi ricordo quando mi è capitato di farlo dovendomi sforzare. E' molto, molto brutto in quel modo.

Da quando sono approdata nel grande prato verde del sesso ho sperimentato molte cose, più di quante immaginavo fossero possibili quando ero un tenero virgulto  ma per tutto c'è voluto tempo e il giusto momento. E la sensazione, forte, che non ero obbligata, ma che sentivo il desiderio di raggiungere il mio uomo. 

E anche così, ci sono cose che non piacciono e basta.

Ehi, io faccio dei fantastici fegatini di pollo, ma non convincerò mai e poi mai mio fratello ad assaggiarli, gli viene la nausea al solo pensiero.


----------



## Leda (12 Febbraio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Andy, anche se sono donna so che può essere molto importante per un uomo, e ci si può fare poco...
> Che dire? Se per te la cosa è invalicabile, concedigli questo trastullo fuori....
> Vedilo come un dono che gli fai, visto che tu non puoi farglielo.


... o anche considera l'ipotesi di andare a fondo, magari con l'aiuto di un sessuologo, sui motivi della tua repulsione.
Bada bene, però, che è una strada da intraprendere non sotto l'egida della paura di perdere il tuo uomo, ma come un gesto d'amore. Superare i propri limiti può essere un dono meraviglioso solo se il gesto è spontaneo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... o anche considera l'ipotesi di andare a fondo, magari con l'aiuto di un sessuologo, sui motivi della tua repulsione.
> Bada bene, però, che è una strada da intraprendere non sotto l'egida della paura di perdere il tuo uomo, ma come un gesto d'amore. Superare i propri limiti può essere un dono meraviglioso solo se il gesto è spontaneo.



bè, non credo ci voglia un sessuologo...
Adesso un pompino suona molto normale, ma mi riesce facile tornare alle mie prime esperienze... il pene come qualcosa di lievemente "sporco", del resto da lì esce la pipì, chissa che odore ha, in bocca?!?!? ma se non mi mangio neppure le unghie quando non mi sono lavata le mani...
Insomma, all'inizio l'idea può... bè, fare schifo.

Se cmq lei volesse (*desiderasse*) provare, in questo caso basterebbe magari avvicinarsi al pompino a passi. Inizia a dare un bacio all'asta, sente che ha un buon odore di sesso e non fa schifo. poi darà una leccatina, sempre all'asta. Eccetera eccetera. In varie "sessioni".
Insomma, lasciando spazio all'abitudine per portare via la sensazione brutta.
Certo che potrebbe semplicemente non apprezzarlo comunque.


----------



## lunaiena (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


No non è giusto e questo non eviterà che corra dietro ad altre .....


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non è giusto e questo non eviterà che corra dietro ad altre .....



incisiva, e condivisibile appieno.


----------



## passante (12 Febbraio 2012)

io non dico che non sia fenomenale, dico che se lei non c'ha voglia sta anche a lui darsi na smossa per fargliela venire 
oppure sarà un INVORNITO :mrgreen: ??

non si può proporsi sempre nello stesso modo, quando quel modo non funziona, dai. bisogna cambiare gioco fino a che non si trova quello da giocare insieme... per il divertimento RECIPROCO.... per fare un esempio, esistono i preservativi al cioccolato, alla frutta, alla vaniglia (lo so che senza è un'altra cosa, ma è un buon inizio) o anche i gel a tanti gusti... va bene basta mi censuro :blank:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non dico che non sia fenomenale, dico che se lei non c'ha voglia sta anche a lui darsi na smossa per fargliela venire
> oppure sarà un INVORNITO :mrgreen: ??
> 
> non si può proporsi sempre nello stesso modo, quando quel modo non funziona, dai. bisogna cambiare gioco fino a che non si trova quello da giocare insieme... per il divertimento RECIPROCO.... per fare un esempio, esistono i preservativi al cioccolato, alla frutta, alla vaniglia (lo so che senza è un'altra cosa, ma è un buon inizio) o anche i gel a tanti gusti... va bene basta mi censuro :blank:



è sempre bello leggerti Passante!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (12 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non dico che non sia fenomenale, dico che se lei non c'ha voglia sta anche a lui darsi na smossa per fargliela venire
> oppure sarà un INVORNITO :mrgreen: ??
> 
> non si può proporsi sempre nello stesso modo, quando quel modo non funziona, dai. bisogna cambiare gioco fino a che non si trova quello da giocare insieme... per il divertimento RECIPROCO.... per fare un esempio, esistono i preservativi al cioccolato, alla frutta, alla vaniglia (lo so che senza è un'altra cosa, ma è un buon inizio) o anche i gel a tanti gusti... va bene basta mi censuro :blank:


ci sono anche al peperoncino piccante?


----------



## jamesbond (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


Scusa Lori, domanda personale, ma lui pratica a te il sesso orale ?? Ti piace ?? O ti chiede solamente di succhiarglielo mentra sta in poltrona ??

JB

Ps: no, come motivo per tradire è assolutamente insufficente, c'è dell'altro, dicci tutto se vuoi


----------



## lori (12 Febbraio 2012)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Scusa Lori, domanda personale, ma lui pratica a te il sesso orale ?? Ti piace ?? O ti chiede solamente di succhiarglielo mentra sta in poltrona ??
> 
> 
> JB
> ...



La questione è ingarbugliata...le uniche volte che pratica sesso orale a me è perchè siamo travolti dal momento..e parla poco ma agisce e stop. ovviamnete mi piace..non scindo l'atto in sè..per me in quel modo fa parte del momento e sto bene e probabilmente se fosse più bravo io sarei naturalmente portata a fare lo stesso a lui. Quando invece gli prende la fissa di esplicitare le sue richieste a parole ecco io mi irrigidisco. Cioè da donna mi verrebbe da dire che è una gran seccatura fare sesso con un uomo che ti chiede quello che vuole per lui e quello che vuole fare a te..cioè cavolo ma non è meglio lasciarsi travolgere dagli eventi e parlare meno? Io comincio a credere di essere insoddisfatta tanto quanto  lui..insomma forse con un altro le mie inibizioni verrebbero meno..ma non posso dirlo..ho avuto solo lui e nessun'altra esperienza. E comunque per fortuna su tutto il resto tace..immagino che se rompesse anche sulle posizioni o su altri aspetti relativi al sesso i nostri rapporti farebbero schifo su tutti i fronti.  Non dirmi di parlargli perchè ho già provato..sono anni che provo ma proprio non ci sente...è un uomo con il cervello di un tredicenne arrapato. Se avessi a che fare con un uomo vero probabilmente non avrei di questi problemi. Serata no. Scusate lo sfogo.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> La questione è ingarbugliata...le uniche volte che pratica sesso orale a me è perchè siamo travolti dal momento..e parla poco ma agisce e stop. ovviamnete mi piace..non scindo l'atto in sè..per me in quel modo fa parte del momento e sto bene e probabilmente se fosse più bravo io sarei naturalmente portata a fare lo stesso a lui. Quando invece gli prende la fissa di esplicitare le sue richieste a parole ecco io mi irrigidisco. Cioè da donna mi verrebbe da dire che è una gran seccatura fare sesso con un uomo che ti chiede quello che vuole per lui e quello che vuole fare a te..cioè cavolo ma non è meglio lasciarsi travolgere dagli eventi e parlare meno? Io comincio a credere di essere insoddisfatta tanto quanto  lui..insomma forse con un altro le mie inibizioni verrebbero meno..ma non posso dirlo..ho avuto solo lui e nessun'altra esperienza. E comunque per fortuna su tutto il resto tace..immagino che se rompesse anche sulle posizioni o su altri aspetti relativi al sesso i nostri rapporti farebbero schifo su tutti i fronti.  Non dirmi di parlargli perchè ho già provato..sono anni che provo ma proprio non ci sente...è un uomo con il cervello di un tredicenne arrapato. Se avessi a che fare con un uomo vero probabilmente non avrei di questi problemi. Serata no. Scusate lo sfogo.




Scusa se sorrido...
Sorrido di ricordi e di consapevolezze arrivate e mai ringraziate abbastanza.

Capisco benissimo l'imbarazzo che può nascere al dire fai questo o quello, il senso di ridicolo a provare nuove posizioni e ad incastrarsi, il senso di ansia a fare qualcosa di nuovo e non sapere se fai "bene" o "male".
Capisco perfettamente, credimi.
Ma il sogno di fare sesso travolti dal momento, e farlo venire fuori bene... bè, non è sbagliatissimo, può essere buono il sesso che viene fuori così, ma il sesso che nasce dalle parole e dal superamento degli imbarazzi... credimi.. è IMBATTIBILE.

Sì, conta molto, moltissimo, che tu non abbia avuto altre esperienze oltre lui.
Il sesso ha infinite sfaccettature, infiniti modi di comportarsi, un semplice pompino può essere fatto in miriadi di modi diversi, e non per sfoggio di "sapere", ma perchè uomini diversi sentono cose diverse e provano piacere in modo diverso.
Non penso che il tuo uomo non sia un vero uomo. Nè che un uomo non possa essere arrapato come un ragazzino tredicenne :mrgreen:
Se non è abbastanza bravo... devi aiutarlo a diventarlo. Parlandogli, ahimè. Dicendogli "qua sì e così no, la lingua morbida, no ora solo la punta"

Imbarazzo, eh? 
Ma è l'uomo che ami. Se tutto andrà nel migliore dei modi, tu e lui magari avrete figli insieme, gli pulirete la cacca, e quando invecchierete insieme magari dovrete pulirvi il sedere a vicenda. Che vuoi che sia fargli vedere come ti masturbi, tanto per dire, per fargli capire come ti piace essere toccata? O cospargergli il pisello con panna per vincere il disagio, e provare?
In una coppia, la confidenza è tutto. 
So quanto è faticosa, ma paga, paga infinitamente lo sforzo e tutti i rossori del mondo.

io sono assolutamente CONTRO fare le cose contro la propria voglia, a forza. Ma sono assolutamente A FAVORE di prendersi per mano e non avere paura di vergognarsi a trovarsi in bocca un peletto, o a dirgli "amoreamoreamoreamoresmettilamistaimordendolasciastarequeidentiiiiiiiiii" e a consolarlo quando si ritrae tutto dispiaciuto e sentendosi un imbecille.

In una coppia la confidenza di condividere la propria vita è una cosa quasi miracolosa, davanti alla quale io ancora mi meraviglio e mi commuovo.
Davanti a  quesa confidenza, tutto il resto.. è solo una bella, buffa avventura.

Che, ripeto e credimi ti prego, porta frutti ESTREMAMENTE gustosi...


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> La questione è ingarbugliata...*le uniche volte che pratica sesso orale a me *è perchè siamo travolti dal momento..*e parla poco ma agisce e stop*. ovviamnete mi piace..non scindo l'atto in sè..per me in quel modo fa parte del momento e sto bene e probabilmente se fosse più bravo io sarei naturalmente portata a fare lo stesso a lui. Quando invece gli prende la fissa di esplicitare le sue richieste a parole ecco io mi irrigidisco. Cioè da donna mi verrebbe da dire che è una gran seccatura fare sesso con un uomo che ti chiede quello che vuole per lui e quello che vuole fare a te..cioè cavolo ma non è meglio lasciarsi travolgere dagli eventi e parlare meno? Io comincio a credere di essere insoddisfatta tanto quanto  lui..insomma forse con un altro le mie inibizioni verrebbero meno..ma non posso dirlo..ho avuto solo lui e nessun'altra esperienza. E comunque per fortuna su tutto il resto tace..immagino che se rompesse anche sulle posizioni o su altri aspetti relativi al sesso i nostri rapporti farebbero schifo su tutti i fronti.  Non dirmi di parlargli perchè ho già provato..sono anni che provo ma proprio non ci sente...è un uomo con il cervello di un tredicenne arrapato. Se avessi a che fare con un uomo vero probabilmente non avrei di questi problemi. Serata no. Scusate lo sfogo.



Bè... poveraccio, vorrei anche vedere! Pure ventriloquo? 

Scusami, non sono riuscita a farne a meno!!!


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> io non dico che non sia fenomenale, dico che se lei non c'ha voglia sta anche a lui darsi na smossa per fargliela venire
> oppure sarà un INVORNITO :mrgreen: ??
> 
> non si può proporsi sempre nello stesso modo, quando quel modo non funziona, dai. bisogna cambiare gioco fino a che non si trova quello da giocare insieme... per il divertimento RECIPROCO.... per fare un esempio, esistono i preservativi al cioccolato, alla frutta, alla vaniglia (lo so che senza è un'altra cosa, ma è un buon inizio) o anche i gel a tanti gusti... va bene basta mi censuro :blank:


Bravo


----------



## passante (12 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> ci sono anche al peperoncino piccante?


e alla peperonata


----------



## Sole (12 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Se non è abbastanza bravo... devi aiutarlo a diventarlo. Parlandogli, ahimè. Dicendogli "qua sì e così no, la lingua morbida, no ora solo la punta"
> 
> Imbarazzo, eh?
> Ma è l'uomo che ami. Se tutto andrà nel migliore dei modi, tu e lui magari avrete figli insieme, gli pulirete la cacca, e quando invecchierete insieme magari dovrete pulirvi il sedere a vicenda. Che vuoi che sia fargli vedere come ti masturbi, tanto per dire, per fargli capire come ti piace essere toccata? O cospargergli il pisello con panna per vincere il disagio, e provare?
> ...


Brava anche alla Nau 

Però vorrei aggiungere che non penso sia questione di confidenza sai. A me capita di parlare, di mostrare, di chiedere e di sperimentare anche con persone con cui non ho una gran confidenza. Penso sia proprio una questione di 'abilità' a comunicare con l'altro, a prescindere da chi sia questo altro. Non è necessario l'amore per giocare insieme senza paure o frustrazioni.

Il mio consiglio a Lori è di giocare, giocare e giocare. Prendendosi meno sul serio. Ovvio che bisogna essere in due. Per quanto un uomo possa essere arrapato, non è detto che sia spontaneo e comunicativo durante il sesso.


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Brava anche alla Nau
> 
> Però vorrei aggiungere che non penso sia questione di confidenza sai. A me capita di parlare, di mostrare, di chiedere e di sperimentare anche con persone con cui non ho una gran confidenza. Penso sia proprio una questione di 'abilità' a comunicare con l'altro, a prescindere da chi sia questo altro. Non è necessario l'amore per giocare insieme senza paure o frustrazioni.
> 
> Il mio consiglio a Lori è di giocare, giocare e giocare. Prendendosi meno sul serio. Ovvio che bisogna essere in due. Per quanto un uomo possa essere arrapato, non è detto che sia spontaneo e comunicativo durante il sesso.



Ragionissima Sole.
E' in primo luogo, in realtà, una questione di coscienza di sè, di stare bene con se stesse. Di confidenza con se stesse.

Io però sono riuscita a raggiungerla solo aiutata da altri, ho potuto avere fiducia in me solo quando ho avuto fiducia negli altri.
Qua hanno la fortuna di potere fare il percorso assieme, anche se da un certo punto di vista potrebbe essere anche più difficile.


----------



## The Cheater (12 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


Doppio errore di lui: tradire la propria donna, e prima ancora mettersi con una che non fa pompe...

...cioè...una delle poche cose SEMPRE bella nella vita e io ci rinuncio??? Naaaaaaaa.....


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Mah a me pare che si faccia confusione sulle terminologie...
Dai su...
Un conto è tradire...come dire faccio le robe di nascosto...
Un conto è rendersi conto che se tu non concedi certe cose, uno se le va prendere altrove no?
Mah...

Poi dai su...
Frasi come " Ho esigenza di tradire" non si possono leggere...

Meglio dire ho voglia di una mattana, ho voglia di evasione, ho voglia di farmi na ciuladina extra...

Ma come fa esistere una persona che dice ho esigenza di tradire?
Ah desso sono fedele perchè ho esigenza di essere fedele?
No...
Non go bale de metterme nei guai...
Non go bale de mentire pur di riuscire a farmi fare na roba che la mia compagna non mi concede...

Mah..


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.[/QUOTE
> 
> Intanto quoto nausicaa, su quello che ha scritto nella quarta pagina.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Doppio errore di lui: tradire la propria donna, e prima ancora *mettersi con una che non fa pompe...
> 
> *...cioè...una delle poche cose SEMPRE bella nella vita e io ci rinuncio??? Naaaaaaaa.....


Io trovo davvero indelicato questo commento.

Prima di tutto perchè stai parlando di un persona che ha subito un tradimento e che si sta ponendo delle domande proprio per cercare di capirne le ragioni. E questo va rispettato.

Inoltre ciò che è bello nella vita è molto soggettivo e, soprattutto, non immutabile. Si può cambiare, ci si può evolvere. Si può imparare. Oppure si può accettare il fatto che ciò che è bello per me può non esserlo per te e, quindi, arrivare a un compromesso. L'amore non è una questione di pompe.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Poi mi domando e dico, minchia!!! tuo marito ti ha tradito, e tu come problema ci esponi la difficoltà di un pompino?!


Se la motivazione del tradimento è questa mi pare ovvio che lei ci esponga questo problema.


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah a me pare che si faccia confusione sulle terminologie...
> Dai su...
> Un conto è tradire...come dire faccio le robe di nascosto...
> Un conto è rendersi conto che se tu non concedi certe cose, uno se le va prendere altrove no?
> Mah...


Mi spieghi la differenza? Perchè non l'ho capita.

Parli come se un giorno il marito di Lori le abbia detto: 'Ciao, tesoro. Sto uscendo. Vado a farmi fare un pompino perchè tu non me ne fai'.

A me invece pare che lui l'abbia tradita. Confusione sulle terminologie? Tradire vuol dire fare sesso con altri all'insaputa del coniuge. Esattamente quello che ha fatto il marito di Lori.
O vogliamo dire che in certi casi il tradimento è talmente legittimato che non viene considerato nemmeno tradimento?
E chi stabilisce quanto queste ragioni siano legittime?
Se a me piace tanto passarti lo sperma in bocca dopo un rapporto orale ma a te fa schifo e ti allontani disgustato, io sono legittimata a prendere altrove, quindi non ti tradisco?

Vorrei capire, davvero.


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Se la motivazione del tradimento è questa mi pare ovvio che lei ci esponga questo problema.



Nella mia prima, ho dato riferimento come un mio pensiero, quello che ha scritto nausicaa nella quarta pagina.
Dopo mi sono espresso su quello che è stato l'apertura del thread. 

Per essere più chiari, non è certo il sesso orale il loro problema, ma questo unito a tanto altro. 
Sta a lei ora capire quali siano i problemi, ed eventualmente se vuole parlarcene, noi siamo qua a poter cercare di scrivere la nostra opinione.


Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io trovo davvero indelicato questo commento.
> 
> Prima di tutto perchè stai parlando di un persona che ha subito un tradimento e che si sta ponendo delle domande proprio per cercare di capirne le ragioni. E questo va rispettato.
> 
> Inoltre ciò che è bello nella vita è molto soggettivo e, soprattutto, non immutabile. Si può cambiare, ci si può evolvere. Si può imparare. Oppure si può accettare il fatto che ciò che è bello per me può non esserlo per te e, quindi, arrivare a un compromesso. L'amore non è una questione di pompe.


l'avevo messa un po' sull'ironico cara sole

fermo restando che comunque prima di legarsi ad una persona bisognerebbe essere non dico certi ma almeno ben predisposti su ciò che piace e ciò che non piace dell'altro...

tra l'altro entrando nel dettaglio ritengo il sesso orale una delle cose più intime che ci siano in un rapporto...e conosco molte donne che sempre hanno sostenuto di non esserne entusiaste nel farlo in generale ma di farlo con enorme piacere e voglia con il proprio uomo...cioè, non stiamo parlando di "pompe e basta" ma di intimità di coppia...

poi personalmente ribadisco la MIA personale posizione: IO con una donna che rifiuta certe cose non potrei mai stare, ma sono IO...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Mi spieghi la differenza? Perchè non l'ho capita.
> 
> Parli come se un giorno il marito di Lori le abbia detto: 'Ciao, tesoro. Sto uscendo. Vado a farmi fare un pompino perchè tu non me ne fai'.
> 
> ...


Io la penso così...
Dai fammi un pompino...
No sai che mi fanno schifo...
ok...
Scelta A) Vivo senza pompini
B) Aspetto che tu ti disinibisca
C) Vado a farmi spompinare altrove...

Uno dei motivi ( e non il solo intendiamoci) che spingono gli uomini a prostitute è voler ricevere certi trattamenti che la compagna rifiuta. ( Almeno così si dice in giro).

Io penso che una donna intelligente che vede il suo uomo così desideroso di provare certe cose, SA, che se non smolla la situazion lui va in cerca altrove.
Non sappiamo se trova...
Ma se trova trova...

Ok....vogliamo squalificare il tradimento...ok?
Io ti dico...ok cara, sappi che se trovo quella che mi fa un pompino, io ne approfitto...

Se invece esistono donne che pensano...
ma no dai mi ama...
Vivrà lieto senza pompini...
Non è un problema mio...

Ma non credo che esistano donne così ingenue...

Cioè se tu sei stata tradita perchè ti neghi al sesso orale...puoi dirti...ma chi se ne frega?
E' andato a farsi fare na roba che io odio fare, da un'altra...

Chissà come mai quando si tratta di sesso tutti a inorridire...

Altro esempio io non sono nè chiaccherone nè musone.
Ma con mia moglie sempre pochissime parole...
Ci sono donne invece che riescono a tenermi 3 ore al telefono se vogliono eh?

Tradita perchè dico di no a chiaccherare con il mio uomo? Eh?

Perfino i nostri saggi vecchi insegnavano alle spose...
Fate il vostro dovere coniugale...perchè can che non magna in casa magna fuori.

Tradire mia cara non vuole dire solo fare sesso con altri a insaputa del coniuge...
Fossero quelli i tradimenti...fossero quelli...

Se io divento impotente...
Sono indotto a pensare 
Che lei si soddisfa altrove
Come è normale che sia no?

Comunque allora anch'io tradisco...
Perchè gioco ai bacini con una che bacia veramente da dio...
Di quelle slinguazzate...
Che cosa vuoi farci mia moglie non ama le slinguazzate...
QUell'altra invece non ha voglia di sesso...ma solo di slinguazzate...
Normale no?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> l'avevo messa un po' sull'ironico cara sole
> 
> fermo restando che comunque prima di legarsi ad una persona bisognerebbe essere non dico certi ma almeno ben predisposti su ciò che piace e ciò che non piace dell'altro...
> 
> ...


Soggettivo?
Fidati per altre invece la penetrazione è molto più intima.
Conosco molte donne entusiaste di San Pompelmo...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Soggettivo?
> Fidati per altre invece la penetrazione è molto più intima.
> Conosco molte donne entusiaste di San Pompelmo...


ehhhh anche io caro amico...ne conosco eccome...

sai, ritengo il sesso orale molto intimo ma sopratutto molto emblematico riguardo al sesso in generale...

esistono persone, uomini e donne, che vivono il sesso con distacco o perlomeno come "una componente anche trascurabile" del rapporto...come un dettaglio, un "più" che se c'è bene, se non c'è pazienza..."l'importante è amarsi"

io rispetto queste persone, ma pretendo che loro rispettino me quando sostengo che vivono in un mondo contorto così facendo...il sesso per me determina tutto, dall'inizio alla fine...e se una donna rifiuta la parte orale molto probabilmente non ha nemmeno questa grande passione per il sesso in generale...voglio dire, quando una persona adora il sesso si lascia andare totalmente, e nemmeno si rende conto di ciò che fa quando lo fa...

...poi è possibile che con tizio si lasci andare e con caio no...dipende da tanti fattori...

poi c'è anche di peggio comunque, eh??? donne che a letto sono straporche, ma poi se c'è da alzarsi si coprono tutte a tipo "ehh farmi vedere nuda mi inibisce"...cioè follie...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ehhhh anche io caro amico...ne conosco eccome...
> 
> sai, ritengo il sesso orale molto intimo ma sopratutto molto emblematico riguardo al sesso in generale...
> 
> ...


Io le conosco così:
Adesso mi trasformo per te nella Moana Pozzi della situazion...
Dopo quando ci rivestiamo...torno ad essere santa maria goretti...
In altre parole...conte tientelo per te!
Ma che ne sappiamo noi?
Sono donne no?
SOno fatte a modo loro...

Sul lasciarsi andare...ah grandio...
Io vado nell'iperuranio quando mi dicono...ah madò ma come cambia il tuo tono di voce...madò come sei cattivo quando mi dici troia...

Eheheheeheheheh...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io le conosco così:
> Adesso mi trasformo per te nella Moana Pozzi della situazion...
> Dopo quando ci rivestiamo...torno ad essere santa maria goretti...
> In altre parole...conte tientelo per te!
> ...


si ma se è la tua donna a fare la troia a letto e poi si inibisce a camminare nuda per casa??? cioè, la tipa di un'avventura è una cosa, non devi condividere l'intimità...ma la tua donna non va bene...
...mica devi dire al mondo quanto è troia a letto...

tono di voce??? ahhhhh...la mia voce anche solo al telefono ne ha fatti danni...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> si ma se è la tua donna a fare la troia a letto e poi si inibisce a camminare nuda per casa??? cioè, la tipa di un'avventura è una cosa, non devi condividere l'intimità...ma la tua donna non va bene...
> ...mica devi dire al mondo quanto è troia a letto...
> 
> tono di voce??? ahhhhh...la mia voce anche solo al telefono ne ha fatti danni...


Uffa mi tocca spiegarti tutto...aspetta...
che ti cerco un video...
Insomma lei non cammina nuda per casa...perchè teme che tu veda i suoi difetti no?

[video=youtube;OboUZ5TkNfg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=OboUZ5TkNfg[/video]


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *l'avevo messa un po' sull'ironico cara sole
> 
> *fermo restando che comunque prima di legarsi ad una persona bisognerebbe essere non dico certi ma almeno ben predisposti su ciò che piace e ciò che non piace dell'altro...
> 
> ...



Ho capito, ma possiamo ironizzarci io e te. Con una persona che è appena stata tradita non mi sembra il caso. Ma sarò io troppo sensibile eh.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho capito, ma possiamo ironizzarci io e te. Con una persona che è appena stata tradita non mi sembra il caso. Ma sarò io troppo sensibile eh.


e invece dovrebbe cominciare ad ironizzarci proprio lei...l'ironia è quel piccolo aspetto di vita che aiuta in ogni situazione, anche nei lutti!!!

cioè il sesso è il più grande potere che l'essere umano, o meglio la donna, abbia mai avuto...se lo vivi come un dettaglio cercati un tuo simile...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e invece dovrebbe cominciare ad ironizzarci proprio lei...l'ironia è quel piccolo aspetto di vita che aiuta in ogni situazione, anche nei lutti!!!
> 
> cioè il sesso è il più grande potere che l'essere umano, o meglio la donna, abbia mai avuto...se lo vivi come un dettaglio cercati un tuo simile...!!!


:up::up::up::up:
Grande...


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io la penso così...
> Dai fammi un pompino...
> No sai che mi fanno schifo...
> ok...
> ...


Ho letto tutto con molta attenzione, ma non riesco a capire la risposta alle mie domande.

Ci sono dei casi in un cui il tradimento è legittimato e, pertanto, non è da considerarsi tradimento?
Chi stabilisce quali sono questi casi?
Se io adoro una pratica che in te provoca disgusto (ho citato il passaggio di sperma in bocca, ma potrei citarne altre che potrebbero disgustare un uomo ma piacere molto a una donna) in che misura sono autorizzata a tradirti?

Tu hai citato le prostitute. Se io adoro fare sesso orale e anale col mio uomo, ma lui è andato con delle prostitute, cosa devo pensare? Forse che la mia terza di reggiseno non va bene per lui? Perchè mi ama, ma gli piacerebbe tanto sperimentare una quinta? Insomma, la sfera della sessualità è infinita... ciascuno di noi potrebbe sempre trovare qualcosa per cui sentirsi lievemente frustrato. Premesso che è giusto parlarne, capirsi e affrontare i problemi, possiamo dire che il tradimento, al di là delle sue mille giustificazioni, è SEMPRE un tradimento?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto con molta attenzione, ma non riesco a capire la risposta alle mie domande.
> 
> Ci sono dei casi in un cui il tradimento è legittimato e, pertanto, non è da considerarsi tradimento?
> Chi stabilisce quali sono questi casi?
> ...


Allora la verità è questa:
Ogni uomo Sa più o meno perchè è andato o meno con delle prostitute.
Appunto sono cose soggettive.
Poi ognuno più o meno si trova le proprie giustificazioni no?

Dai dimmi una pratica che potrebbe disgustare un uomo...
Sono curioso...
Cioè se mi dici...che so dai caro vai a farmi la spesa, o fammi le pulizie di casa...uno si dice eh no è perversona...

Un tradimento è tale solo quando si viene meno a dei patti che ci si è fatti tra due persone.
Al di là di quello che si dice sull'altare.

Quello in cui io non sto dentro è l'espressione...ho esigenza di tradire...
Francamente non capisco...


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e invece* dovrebbe cominciare ad ironizzarci proprio lei...*l'ironia è quel piccolo aspetto di vita che aiuta in ogni situazione, anche nei lutti!!!
> 
> cioè il sesso è il più grande potere che l'essere umano, o meglio la donna, abbia mai avuto...se lo vivi come un dettaglio cercati un tuo simile...!!!


Quando sarà il tempo per ironizzare, probabilmente lei ironizzerà. Ma non sta nè a me nè a te decidere come si reagisce a un tradimento. Ognuno di noi ha una soglia di sensibilità diversa. Io posso ridere delle mie corna adesso. Ma c'è stato un momento in cui non avevo la minima voglia di farlo e preferivo piangere e domandarmi perchè. Penso che con chi racconta una storia di tradimento bisognerebbe avere sempre molta delicatezza e attenzione.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ho letto tutto con molta attenzione, ma non riesco a capire la risposta alle mie domande.
> 
> Ci sono dei casi in un cui il tradimento è legittimato e, pertanto, non è da considerarsi tradimento?
> Chi stabilisce quali sono questi casi?
> ...


non c'entra niente il tradimento...quello è sempre sbagliato...

cioè se tu scegli la donna più cessa del pianeta, chessò camilla parker, e che magari ha anche un approccio al sesso pari a quello di un appendi abiti in ferro battuto, non è che sei giustificato a tradire...te la sei presa e te la tieni!!!

qui il discorso è su lei, che a prescindere del tradimento ha un pessimo rapporto con il sesso...fatto di tabù e limiti nell'intimità...cioè lui è sempre stronxo se tradisce, ma lei che si metta in testa che ha un limite che la porterà sempre a rischiare di avere a che fare con stronxi del genere...
...o cambia o accetta la situazione...!!!

cioè già si tradisce senza apparenti motivi, il più delle volte...se tu togli un pilastro ai già pochi che reggono ogni relazione, sappi che tutto può crollare, ehh???


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Quando sarà il tempo per ironizzare, probabilmente lei ironizzerà. Ma non sta nè a me nè a te decidere come si reagisce a un tradimento. Ognuno di noi ha una soglia di sensibilità diversa. Io posso ridere delle mie corna adesso. Ma c'è stato un momento in cui non avevo la minima voglia di farlo e preferivo piangere e domandarmi perchè. *Penso che con chi racconta una storia di tradimento bisognerebbe avere sempre molta delicatezza e attenzione*.


bahhh...io la vedo diversamente pur rispettanto profondamente le tue esperienze:

se io prendo uno o due amici per raccontargli le mie vicende, e questi mi prendono per il culo o minimizzano, io li prendo a calci nel sedere e li cancello dalla mia vita...

...ma se io scrivo su un forum pubblico dove quasi certamente non conosco il 99% degli utenti, che diritto ho io di pretendere la manina e la lacrimuccia???
tra l'altro credo che in molti, io sicuramente, verso gli altri tendono ad avere sempre un approccio costruttivo anche a costo di sembrare irruento e quasi insensibile...io rispetto i dolori degli altri, ma loro devono rispettare il mio modo di dargli chiavi di lettura...

...chiedi il mio giudizio secco???
ogni persona nella media ha il 50% di possibilità di essere tradita e il 50% di non esserla...una donna che non fa pompe ha l'80% di possibilità di essere tradita!!!


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora la verità è questa:
> Ogni uomo Sa più o meno perchè è andato o meno con delle prostitute.
> Appunto sono cose soggettive.
> Poi ognuno più o meno si trova le proprie giustificazioni no?
> ...


Ripeto, ci sono uomini che non gradiscono avere in bocca il proprio sperma. Oppure non amano pratiche che altri apprezzano (la pioggia dorata, ad esempio, mica piace a tutti). Qualcuno non desidera incontri ravvicinati con il proprio ano, è una zona che certi vogliono lasciare intatta. So per certo di uomini che non amano leccare la propria compagna.
A certi non piace il sesso a tre. Se io voglio disperatamente provarlo ma il mio lui non è d'accordo che faccio? Posso farlo per conto mio o è comunque tradimento?

E come la mettiamo con quegli uomini che tutte queste cose le fanno, ma rigorosamente con la puttana di turno? Non era Massimo Meridio che diceva 'con la moglie sesso anale mai' ma con l'amante ci dava dentro con soddisfazione? E se sua moglie bramasse segretamente il sesso anale? Potrebbe tradirlo senza sentirsi colpevole o no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ripeto, ci sono uomini che non gradiscono avere in bocca il proprio sperma. Oppure non amano pratiche che altri apprezzano (la pioggia dorata, ad esempio, mica piace a tutti). Qualcuno non desidera incontri ravvicinati con il proprio ano, è una zona che certi vogliono lasciare intatta. So per certo di uomini che non amano leccare la propria compagna.
> A certi non piace il sesso a tre. Se io voglio disperatamente provarlo ma il mio lui non è d'accordo che faccio? Posso farlo per conto mio o è comunque tradimento?
> 
> E come la mettiamo con quegli uomini che tutte queste cose le fanno, ma rigorosamente con la puttana di turno? Non era Massimo Meridio che diceva 'con la moglie sesso anale mai' ma con l'amante ci dava dentro con soddisfazione? E se sua moglie bramasse segretamente il sesso anale? Potrebbe tradirlo senza sentirsi colpevole o no?


sono pienamente d'accordo con te

ma hai citato cose che comunque possiamo considerare "aspetti extra" del sesso...per alcuni anche tabu veri e propri...

cioè se una donna dice "no guarda, sesso a 3 non mi va...no guarda il culetto non mi sento...no guarda venirmi in bocca no"...cioè, va bene...non è da tutti...

ma se due non si leccano...bohhh, per me è sintomo di qualcosa che non piace in lui/lei...e quindi inibizione dell'intimità

ribadisco che il tradimento spesso non ha ragioni, succede e basta...ma se tu freni l'intimità te lo cerchi...
se la mia donna mi inibisse nel girare nudo per casa e/o fosse lei inibita a farlo, probabilmente sarei un traditore seriale io, ehhh???
perchè spesso sono più questi dettagli che ci fanno perdere la testa per un altro/a che non il semplice piacere del pompino in se per se...


----------



## Sole (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> sono pienamente d'accordo con te
> 
> ma hai citato cose che comunque possiamo considerare "aspetti extra" del sesso...per alcuni anche tabu veri e propri...
> 
> ...


Io non nego questo. Infatti i consigli che sono stati dati a Lori sono tutti volti a suggerirle di ragionare sul perchè del suo 'rifiuto' e sulle strategie migliori per superare il suo 'blocco'. Io le ho consigliato di vivere il sesso come un gioco proprio per questo... di sdrammatizzarlo, insomma.

Ma non sono d'accordo con il Conte quando sminuisce il significato di tradimenti come questi. Il tradimento è sempre tradimento. E se un traditore vuole appigliarsi a qualcosa per giustificarsi, può farlo sempre e comunque. Anche alla terza di reggiseno, tanto per capirci 

Vero, è insolito che a una donna non piaccia il sesso orale, ma può capitare. Non per questo dev'essere condannata a vita al tradimento. Si può affrontare il problema, ci si può pure separare se si ritiene che certe divergenze siano proprio inconciliabili. Ma se la tradisci la stai tradendo, punto e basta, e te ne assumi la responsabilità. La terminologia non c'entra un cavolo.


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

lori ha detto:


> Questo è il motivo per cui il mio compagno mi ha tradita..E' giusto fare qualcosa contro la propria voglia e indole per evitare che lui corri dietro alla prima che soddisfa questa voglia?? Se dico no continuerà a tradirmi?? si può essere sessualmente insoddisfatti se l'unica voglia che non viene soddisfatta è unicamente questa? sono avvilita.


in un rapporto di coppia duraturo non ci sono barriere,,non esiste questo si questo no..ha fatto benissimo


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non nego questo. Infatti i consigli che sono stati dati a Lori sono tutti volti a suggerirle di ragionare sul perchè del suo 'rifiuto' e sulle strategie migliori per superare il suo 'blocco'. Io le ho consigliato di vivere il sesso come un gioco proprio per questo... di sdrammatizzarlo, insomma.
> 
> Ma non sono d'accordo con il Conte quando sminuisce il significato di tradimenti come questi. Il tradimento è sempre tradimento. E se un traditore vuole appigliarsi a qualcosa per giustificarsi, può farlo sempre e comunque. Anche alla terza di reggiseno, tanto per capirci
> 
> Vero, è insolito che a una donna non piaccia il sesso orale, ma può capitare. Non per questo dev'essere condannata a vita al tradimento. Si può affrontare il problema, ci si può pure separare se si ritiene che certe divergenze siano proprio inconciliabili. Ma se la tradisci la stai tradendo, punto e basta, e te ne assumi la responsabilità. La terminologia non c'entra un cavolo.


ma infatti non giustifico lui che tradisce...non giustifico nessuno, nemmeno me stesso, in nessuna situazione

ma bisogna avere l'onestà di prendersi le proprie responsabilità anche da tradita

che poi non ho capito se stiamo parlando di marito e moglie o di 2 fidanzatini...dettaglio fondamentale!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> bahhh...io la vedo diversamente pur rispettanto profondamente le tue esperienze:
> 
> se io prendo uno o due amici per raccontargli le mie vicende, e questi mi prendono per il culo o minimizzano, io li prendo a calci nel sedere e li cancello dalla mia vita...
> 
> ...


http://www.nonsolomanga.it/manga/porompompin.htm


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> http://www.nonsolomanga.it/manga/porompompin.htm


ahahahahahahah 

ma stiamo scherzando???

cioè...il pompino è il principale momento di intimità tra 2 persone, in cui LEI fa credere a lui di essere costantemente desiderosa di farlo, e LUI fa credere a lei di essere totalmente nelle sue mani...

...con la non trascurabile variante che LEI ha la possibilità di recare a lui danni permamenti...

cioè...più democrazia di così...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

fare i pompini è bellissimo.........


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare i pompini è bellissimo.........


...e non hai idea di quanto sia bello riceverli...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahahahah
> 
> ma stiamo scherzando???
> 
> ...


Infatti guarda in quel fumetto cosa non passa quella donna...per non aver fatto la porcona in vita!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sarò ripetitivo..... ma lo ripeto, stiamo a parlare di una coppia che, ha bisogno di scoprirsi!! di conoscersi e di riuscire ad esternare se stessi l'uno all'altro! il sesso orale è solo una scusante per chissà quali problemi ed insoddisfazioni di entrambi.

Claudio.

Alcune volte mi ritrovo a scrivere, ma sto cominciando a capire chi mi legge e pensa: questo o sta a dire sempre bugie oppure altro che tradito o chissà cosa c'è sotto. Comunque, conosco una donna che, col marito non faceva ne sesso orale ne anale, ma i problemi chiaramente non erano solo quelli, non cera dialogo, non cera coppia. 
Ora questa donna ha l'amante, e fa sesso orale ed anale, ed anche con molta soddisfazione. 
Gli ho domandato e come mai con l'amante ti piace? mi ha risposto: da come lui faceva tutto è rientrato nella NORMALITA'. 

Claudio.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sarò ripetitivo..... ma lo ripeto, stiamo a parlare di una coppia che, ha bisogno di scoprirsi!! di conoscersi e di riuscire ad esternare se stessi l'uno all'altro! il sesso orale è solo una scusante per chissà quali problemi ed insoddisfazioni di entrambi.
> 
> Claudio.
> 
> ...


ma infatti l'errore di LEI è doppio:
non fa pompini di natura, si è scelta uno che non la fa arrapare a sufficienza per disinibirla

cioè non condanno, ehhh??? vorrei spronarla anzi a pensare "ma che caxxo sto a ffà???"


----------



## Salomè (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma infatti l'errore di LEI è doppio:
> non fa pompini di natura, si è scelta uno che non la fa arrapare a sufficienza per disinibirla
> 
> cioè non condanno, ehhh??? vorrei spronarla anzi a pensare "ma che caxxo sto a ffà???"


Concordo in pieno sulla prima parte. E poi la "natura" può anche mutare e la realtà può rivelarsi molto più sorprendente di quanto si pensasse. Non è che conosca tante obiettrici di coscienza sul pompino,eh. 
In tutto ciò però non sappiamo di che tipo di coppia di tratta...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare i pompini è bellissimo.........





The Cheater ha detto:


> ...e non hai idea di quanto sia bello riceverli...


siete a posto


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Che tristezza però leggere certe espressioni.
"Fare pompini è bellissimo" mi mette tristezza, soprattutto se detto da una donna.

Mi cadono le braccia a terra...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> fare i pompini è bellissimo.........


Riceverli dalla donna che ami e con la quale sei totalmente complice, e arrivare fino in fondo e poi baciarla .... è divino !!!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Che tristezza però leggere certe espressioni.
> "Fare pompini è bellissimo" mi mette tristezza, soprattutto se detto da una donna.
> 
> Mi cadono le braccia a terra...


Mah

Io non ci trovo nulla di male...io preferisco di gran lunga parlare anche volgarmente con una donna che non le menate e le seghe mentali dei romanticoni depressi cronici...

La depressione è una malattia forse, la porcaggine è un dono!!!

Una donna porca mette tristezza??? Mahhhh...non c'è più mondo...!!!


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mah
> 
> Io non ci trovo nulla di male...io preferisco di gran lunga parlare anche volgarmente con una donna che non le menate e le seghe mentali dei romanticoni depressi cronici...
> 
> ...


No, scusa.

Io una donna che va in giro a dire: fare pompini è bellissimo...

la metto tra quelle da evitare ad ogni costo. E' solo una da trombare e nella testa ha solo il pene...


----------



## Skizzofern (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, scusa.
> 
> Io una donna che va in giro a dire: fare pompini è bellissimo...
> 
> la metto tra quelle da evitare ad ogni costo. E' solo una da trombare e nella testa ha solo il pene...


Se invece un uomo va avanti a nastro a dire che è affamato di figa  va meglio?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Riceverli dalla donna che ami e con la quale sei totalmente complice, e arrivare fino in fondo e poi baciarla .... è divino !!!!


Si ok...fatto con amore è meglio, bla bla bla...

Ma un pompino ben fatto è e rimane un pompino ben fatto...

...e non c'è uomo che resista, anche dalla donna che ODIA no ama...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Mah
> 
> Io non ci trovo nulla di male...io preferisco di gran lunga parlare anche volgarmente con una donna che non le menate e le seghe mentali dei romanticoni depressi cronici...
> 
> ...


secondo me non è una semplice questione di termini ma proprio di sensibilità...che non vuole dire affatto che chi esterna smaccatamente certe espressioni sia in realtà più passionale.
ma proprio per nulla; forse  più c'è pudore e più la sfera intima è appagante.


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, scusa.
> 
> Io una donna che va in giro a dire: fare pompini è bellissimo...
> 
> la metto tra quelle da evitare ad ogni costo. E' solo una da trombare e nella testa ha solo il pene...


Il pene??? Ma che siamo a scuola di anatomia???

Io sono meno ipocrita...a me la donna porca ha sempre attirato anche perché se è disinibita li lo sarà in tutto e le relazioni sociali sono migliori...

Tenetevi le santarelline che odiano i vostri amici e vi tengono in gabbia...io sto con le folli e geniali sempre arrapate con le quali trovare complicità e condividere sogni, magari da ubriachi con gli amici...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Si ok...fatto con amore è meglio, bla bla bla...
> 
> Ma un pompino ben fatto è e rimane un pompino ben fatto...
> 
> ...e non c'è uomo che resista, anche dalla donna che ODIA no ama...


Stavo parlando, ovviamente, a parità di tecnica


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Se invece un uomo va avanti a nastro a dire che è affamato di figa  va meglio?


Io mi metto nei miei panni naturalmente.
A me piace il sesso, naturalmente, mi piace il corpo della donna, mi piace il sesso orale.
Certe espressioni le userei solo con la mia donna nell'intimità, ma non vado in giro a dire: che bello quando mi fanno i pompini... quella fregna me la lecco tutta ecc...
Se uno dice a nastro che è affamato di figa, sono fatti suoi, io mi metto a ridere, non sono fatti miei.
Se una donna dice a me che gli piace fare pompini, per me è una che se sta con me, li fa a me. Ma siccome gli piace... e lo esterna al mondo, non dirà di no a nessuno altro.
Ergo... una donnetta. Di cui non mi fiderei mai...

Eh, io davanti agli altri non mi tocco la patta...


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Il pene??? Ma che siamo a scuola di anatomia???
> 
> Io sono meno ipocrita...a me la donna porca ha sempre attirato anche perché se è disinibita li lo sarà in tutto e le relazioni sociali sono migliori...
> 
> Tenetevi le santarelline che odiano i vostri amici e vi tengono in gabbia...io sto con le folli e geniali sempre arrapate con le quali trovare complicità e condividere sogni, magari da ubriachi con gli amici...


Santarelline non esistono, forse le conosci tu...
O sono porche... o sono la normalità.
Sante no, mai, nessuna.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Ehm... e ho usato l'espressione pene perchè altrimenti questo diventa un topic pornografico...


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, scusa.
> 
> Io una donna che va in giro a dire: fare pompini è bellissimo...
> 
> la metto tra quelle da evitare ad ogni costo. E' solo una da trombare e nella testa ha solo il pene...



Ma più che in testa in bocca........hahahahahahha


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma più che in testa in bocca........hahahahahahha


hai fatto bene a precisare


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non nego questo. Infatti i consigli che sono stati dati a Lori sono tutti volti a suggerirle di ragionare sul perchè del suo 'rifiuto' e sulle strategie migliori per superare il suo 'blocco'. Io le ho consigliato di vivere il sesso come un gioco proprio per questo... di sdrammatizzarlo, insomma.
> 
> Ma non sono d'accordo con il Conte quando sminuisce il significato di tradimenti come questi. Il tradimento è sempre tradimento. E se un traditore vuole appigliarsi a qualcosa per giustificarsi, può farlo sempre e comunque. Anche alla terza di reggiseno, tanto per capirci
> 
> Vero, è insolito che a una donna non piaccia il sesso orale, ma può capitare. Non per questo dev'essere condannata a vita al tradimento. Si può affrontare il problema, ci si può pure separare se si ritiene che certe divergenze siano proprio inconciliabili. Ma se la tradisci la stai tradendo, punto e basta, e te ne assumi la responsabilità. La terminologia non c'entra un cavolo.


Concordo su tutto.

Ma scusate, mica è solo una frase fatta quella che dice che in una coppia l'affinità sessuale è importante. Ci si conosce, ci si scopre e magari ci si accorge che certi limiti, certe preferenze e gusti personali non coincidono... e se questo sta stretto ad una delle parti perché proprio non riesce ad accettarlo, si può tranquillamente chiudere lì. 
Sarebbe un po' come dire: 'No guarda cara, visto che a te non piace farlo appesi al lampadario, io lo fo con quella lì, ma questo non è un tradimento, eh'. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> 
> Ma scusate, mica è solo una frase fatta quella che dice che in una coppia l'affinità sessuale è importante. Ci si conosce, ci si scopre e magari ci si accorge che certi limiti, certe preferenze e gusti personali non coincidono... e se questo sta stretto ad una delle parti perché proprio non riesce ad accettarlo, si può tranquillamente chiudere lì.
> Sarebbe un po' come dire: 'No guarda cara, visto che a te non piace farlo appesi al lampadario, io lo fo con quella lì, ma questo non è un tradimento, eh'. :mrgreen:


Incredibile. Sono , quasi, d'accordo con te. Quasi.


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Incredibile. Sono , quasi, d'accordo con te. Quasi.


Il lampadario mi è costato un botto, quindi scordatelo! :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Concordo su tutto.
> 
> Ma scusate, mica è solo una frase fatta quella che dice che in una coppia l'affinità sessuale è importante. Ci si conosce, ci si scopre e magari ci si accorge che certi limiti, certe preferenze e gusti personali non coincidono... e se questo sta stretto ad una delle parti perché proprio non riesce ad accettarlo, si può tranquillamente chiudere lì.
> Sarebbe un po' come dire: 'No guarda cara, visto che a te non piace farlo appesi al lampadario, io lo fo con quella lì, ma questo non è un tradimento, eh'. :mrgreen:


oppure, non arrendersi e cercare a via giusta per rendere gradito anche a lei qualcosa che nel sesso è abbastanza determinante .
perché, certamente non sarà l'unico uomo ad avere problemi in questo senso con lei...qui non parliamo di un  rapporto a tre o di altri giochi fantasiosi


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

L'egoismo non consiste nel vivere come ci pare 
ma nell'esigere che gli altri vivano come pare a noi.​
Oscar Wilde​


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> oppure, non arrendersi e cercare a via giusta per rendere gradito anche a lei qualcosa che nel sesso è abbastanza determinante .
> perché, certamente non sarà l'unico uomo ad avere problemi in questo senso con lei...qui non parliamo di un  rapporto a tre o di altri giochi fantasiosi


Certo, ci sono dei limiti insormontabili e ci sono delle cose che attraverso la fiducia reciproca, l'affetto e tante altre cose che in una coppia sono fondamentali, si affrontano, insieme. 

Secondo me la fiducia nell'altro è indispensabile, del resto certe cose si fanno in due. Solo così può scattare quel meccanismo per cui io, che ho un limite, non faccio una determinata cosa perché mi piace come pratica in se, ma mi piace perché la faccio con te.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Il lampadario mi è costato un botto, quindi scordatelo! :mrgreen:


MAI! :incazzato:


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono dei limiti insormontabili e ci sono delle cose che attraverso la fiducia reciproca, l'affetto e tante altre cose che in una coppia sono fondamentali, si affrontano, insieme.
> 
> Secondo me la fiducia nell'altro è indispensabile, del resto certe cose si fanno in due. Solo così può scattare quel meccanismo per cui io, che ho un limite, non faccio una determinata cosa *perché mi piace come pratica in se, ma mi piace perché la faccio con te*.


questo è il punto


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Santarelline non esistono, forse le conosci tu...
> O sono porche... o sono la normalità.
> Sante no, mai, nessuna.


AH grandio quelle che dicono...
Stringiamoci al Conte
siam pronte alla morte...
O porche o morte!:carneval::carneval::carneval:

[video=youtube;O7Y-9rEKpdU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7Y-9rEKpdU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## free (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Certo, ci sono dei limiti insormontabili e ci sono delle cose che attraverso la fiducia reciproca, l'affetto e tante altre cose che in una coppia sono fondamentali, si affrontano, insieme.
> 
> Secondo me la fiducia nell'altro è indispensabile, del resto *certe cose si fanno in due. Solo così può scattare quel meccanismo per cui io, che ho un limite, non faccio una determinata cosa perché mi piace come pratica in se, ma mi piace perché la faccio con te*.



scusa, ma se fai l'amore con una persona è ovvio che ti piace! altrimenti che lo fai a fare?
i limiti ci sono o non ci sono, anzi, credo che ciascuno di noi abbia dei limiti, mica siamo carne da macello 
o sbaglio??


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Che tristezza però leggere certe espressioni.
> "Fare pompini è bellissimo" mi mette tristezza, soprattutto se detto da una donna.
> 
> Mi cadono le braccia a terra...




"fare i pompini è bellissimo" lo scrivo qua dove nessuno sa chi sono

non è che se sono a cena con persone semisconosciute mi metto a dirlo!

Però al mio uomo lo dico spesso "quanto mi piacerebbe farti un pompino adesso" (e magari sono al lavoro)

e pure se sono con i miei amici più intimi dico quanto mi piace fare i pompini e nessuno si è mai scandalizzato


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> "fare i pompini è bellissimo" lo scrivo qua dove nessuno sa chi sono
> 
> non è che se sono a cena con persone semisconosciute mi metto a dirlo!
> 
> ...


ma credo nemmeno qui.
se tu lo dici al tuo uomo è ben diverso che affermare "fare i pompini è bellissimo".
dipende


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma credo nemmeno qui.
> se tu lo dici al tuo uomo è ben diverso che affermare "fare i pompini è bellissimo".
> dipende


beh ovvio che li faccio al mio uomo, mica vado in giro a fare pompini al primo che capita. E comunque mi piace tantissimo farglieli


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Certo, gli amici non si scandalizzano mica.
Non parlavo di questo.
Nemmeno io mi scandalizzo, che credi?
Ma, ripeto, detto da una donna non mi fa una bella impressione. Anche da una mia amica. Pollice verso.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Sempre caro mi fu...questa dolce pompa...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sempre caro mi fu...questa dolce pompa...


ma è perfetta:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma è perfetta:sbatti:


Vo spompinando e mi sovvien che è inverno!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vo spompinando e mi sovvien che è inverno!


a

amico meglio l'arte bolognese o la greca???...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> a
> 
> amico meglio l'arte bolognese o la greca???...


Mah la greca non la conosco...
Ma la bolognese...insomma soch!:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> beh ovvio che li faccio al mio uomo, mica vado in giro a fare pompini al primo che capita. E comunque mi piace tantissimo farglieli


tranquilla, goditi il tuo piacere e siine fiera

chi ti critica è perchè non li sa fare o non ne riceve di piacevoli 

fottuta ipocrisia...


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

non ti ha tradita, con l'altra fa sesso orale....tu non fai sesso orale perciò l'uomo in quoestione fa cose diverse con donne diverse.
tanti uomini non fanno sesso orale alla propria donna, molte di queste donne tradiscono ....vanno....con altri uomini per ricevere sesso orale.....fai loro un torto?


altra questione è il sesso anale......tanti uomini vanno con chi permette il sesso anale....cosa che molto poco spesso trovano in casa con le loro donne.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla, goditi il tuo piacere e siine fiera
> 
> chi ti critica è perchè non li sa fare o non ne riceve di piacevoli
> 
> *fottuta ipocrisia*...


un classico: quelli che la pensano diversamente sono ipocriti, 
e magari non si è nemmeno capito bene come la pensino


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla, goditi il tuo piacere e siine fiera
> 
> chi ti critica è perchè non li sa fare o non ne riceve di piacevoli
> 
> fottuta ipocrisia...


ciao Cheater...qualche anno fa'siamo a cena con coppie stra conosciute.....ad un certo punto si va'sull'argomento...la piu'giovane delle donne si fa'scappare un''io i pompini non li' ho mai saputi fare da''giovane''..figuratevi ora''le donne presente si sono messe a ridere tutte.. prendendola in giro.........noi  uomini  abbiamo guardato con compassione il povero marito


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> un classico: quelli che la pensano diversamente sono ipocriti,
> e magari non si è nemmeno capito bene come la pensino


ti dico la verità???

se è una donna a scandalizzarsi di un'altra che dichiara "adoro fare pompini" ancora ancora lo accetto...sospetto anche li un pizzico di ipocrisia dettata da un qualcosa che non so ma capisco che possa "infastidirsi"

ma quando un uomo mi dichiara "sono schifato, indignato, sconvolto" e altre kazzate perchè sente parlare liberamente e apertamente una donna, mi viene il voltastomaco perchè vedo enorme falsità!!!

cioè...mica stiamo parlando di manifesti pubblici o di comizi in piazza dove la tipa in questione urla a squarciagola "amo fare pompini"...c'è una ragazza, aperta e onesta con se stessa, che insieme a 4 amici e magari un paio di birre, o su un forum dove si è anonimi, dichiara questo suo piacere...
...dove sta il problema??? dove sta l'eccesso??? per piacere, che leggano di più e frequentino meno i luoghi di culto!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti dico la verità???
> 
> se è una donna a scandalizzarsi di un'altra che dichiara "adoro fare pompini" ancora ancora lo accetto...sospetto anche li un pizzico di ipocrisia dettata da un qualcosa che non so ma capisco che possa "infastidirsi"
> 
> ...




mi piace infilare il dito nel culo al mio uomo.......


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Cheater...qualche anno fa'siamo a cena con coppie stra conosciute.....ad un certo punto si va'sull'argomento...la piu'giovane delle donne si fa'scappare un''io i pompini non li' ho mai saputi fare da''giovane''..figuratevi ora''le donne presente si sono messe a ridere tutte.. prendendola in giro.........noi  uomini  abbiamo guardato con compassione il povero marito


dichiarazione infelice della signora, che denota totale mancanza di complicità di coppia...

cioè io una volta avevo una fidanzata...questa con gli amici non perdeva mai l'opportunità di far ridere gli altri con i miei difetti...del tipo "oh l'altro giorno ha fatto una figura di merda...ohh ha detto così, ha fatto questo ecc.."
poi un giorno le dissi "senti gioia, io non voglio che racconti minkiate per esaltarmi ma se mi sputtani ancora non so se sopporto più"...lei disse di aver capito...

ma alla volta successiva nuovo aneddoto...mi inkazzai, e dichiarai a tutti che lei non riusciva mai a venire, e pur prendendomi le mie eventuali responsabilità aggiunsi o che lei non sapeva recitare o che tutte le altre che mi ero fatto prima erano delle grandi attrici...salutai e andai via...

non c'è cosa migliore di una donna che esalti il proprio uomo in pubblico...ogni tanto anche con qualche piccola bugia...quando mia moglie faceva così io andavo in estasi, ed eravamo veramente felici!!!


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi piace infilare il dito nel culo al mio uomo.......


l'importante è che piaccia a lui...io non gradisco, anzi non accetto proprio l'idea!!!

certo, in pubblico, per lo meno a cena, eviterei di raccontare questa cosa...sia per gli amici che potrebbero schifarsi mentre mangiano pensando al tuo dito nel "loro" tavolo, sia per il tuo uomo che magari gradisce a letto ma difficilmente si esalta nel farlo sapere...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dichiarazione infelice della signora, che denota totale mancanza di complicità di coppia...
> 
> cioè io una volta avevo una fidanzata...questa con gli amici non perdeva mai l'opportunità di far ridere gli altri con i miei difetti...del tipo "oh l'altro giorno ha fatto una figura di merda...ohh ha detto così, ha fatto questo ecc.."
> poi un giorno le dissi "senti gioia, io non voglio che racconti minkiate per esaltarmi ma se mi sputtani ancora non so se sopporto più"...lei disse di aver capito...
> ...



ahahahahh certo uscita moltooooo infelice...
sai Cheater si scandalizzano i maestri del cazzo...sono come quelli che''i gay che schifo'' e alla notte corrono a spompinarli...
poi molti uomini sono messi male...sentito storie di difficolta'a fare cavolate tipo 69..dico io ma si puo'..e allora vengono qua'a pontificare..


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti dico la verità???
> 
> se è una donna a scandalizzarsi di un'altra che dichiara "adoro fare pompini" ancora ancora lo accetto...sospetto anche li un pizzico di ipocrisia dettata da un qualcosa che non so ma capisco che possa "infastidirsi"
> 
> ...


io parlo per me, che sicuramente non mi sono scandalizzata.
non direi mai che adoro la fellatio in genere, farlo con un uomo che mi piace può suscitare questo desiderio,per me c'è una grande differenza 

non capisco proprio cosa c'entri l'ipocrisia


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahh certo uscita moltooooo infelice...
> sai Cheater si scandalizzano i maestri del cazzo...sono come quelli che''i gay che schifo'' e alla notte corrono a spompinarli...
> poi molti uomini sono messi male...sentito storie di difficolta'a fare cavolate tipo 69..dico io ma si puo'..e allora vengono qua'a pontificare..


esatto amico mio...ipocrisia totale

cioè capisco un po' di freno a mano nel parlare di cose un pizzico oltre...ma un caxxo di pompino, o 69 che sia...

tra le migliori amiche che io abbia mai avuto ce n'erano molte così aperte...parlare di sesso, cosa si fa e cosa non, quanto piace...ragazze talmente aperte nel parlare quanto fedeli e rispettose nelle relazioni...
le più troie traditrici??? quelle che non parlano, che si mostrano quasi inorridite...e poi magari sono nel vano scala inginocchiate a sbocchinare l'amico del ragazzo (visto con i miei occhi)

gli uomini??? mamma mia...peggio di peggio...tutti santi e poi si smanettano guardando un porno-trans...

schefè :unhappy:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> io parlo per me, che sicuramente non mi sono scandalizzata.
> non direi mai che adoro la fellatio in genere, farlo con un uomo che mi piace può suscitare questo desiderio,per me c'è una grande differenza
> 
> *non capisco proprio cosa c'entri l'ipocrisia*


dall'indignazione per un "adoro fare i pompini" detto da una ragazza...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti dico la verità???
> 
> se è una donna a scandalizzarsi di un'altra che dichiara "adoro fare pompini" ancora ancora lo accetto...sospetto anche li un pizzico di ipocrisia dettata da un qualcosa che non so ma capisco che possa "infastidirsi"
> 
> ...


Varda come sono ridotto a furia di frequentare certi luoghi...
Mi sono rovinato! Sempre là con sti casso di organi a suonare...a suonare...
Tutte ste candele e incensi...


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> tranquilla, goditi il tuo piacere e siine fiera
> 
> chi ti critica è perchè non li sa fare o non ne riceve di piacevoli
> 
> fottuta ipocrisia...


Forse scambi la parola ipocrisia per qualcos'altro.
Forse è per questo che la gente dice di odiare gli ipocriti, ma alla fine non sa nemmeno cosa sia un ipocrita...
Ed ecco perchè *TUTTI *sono ipocriti...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> esatto amico mio...ipocrisia totale
> 
> cioè capisco un po' di freno a mano nel parlare di cose un pizzico oltre...ma un caxxo di pompino, o 69 che sia...
> 
> ...


eh caro amico mio ha ir agione..io le chiamo le gatte morte..quelle li'..e prima o poi uscendo dal motel,le vedro' conl'amante...e ridero'tantissimo..

gli uomini sono peggio...e i trans..dico come si fa'solo a pensarle di andare con quella feccia??io li spedirei in Brasile..a incularsi Battisti...
quest'estate ho letto una cosa cosi'...padre di famiglia mioi coetaneo,moglie,figli e amante,che ha un lato oscuro..si fa'agganciare da bsx o gay on line,e va' a casa loro,per provare la''novita''..poi diceva''quando gli amici fanno le battute sui busoni...rido''..e guarda che e'pieno di simili poveretti....

e la gnocca caro Cheater...pensare che..vabb e'mi dliungo..


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma quando un uomo mi dichiara "sono schifato, indignato, sconvolto" e altre kazzate perchè sente parlare liberamente e apertamente una donna, mi viene il voltastomaco perchè vedo enorme falsità!!!


Chi è quel *fesso *che lo ha scritto?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dichiarazione infelice della signora, che denota totale mancanza di complicità di coppia...
> 
> cioè io una volta avevo una fidanzata...questa con gli amici non perdeva mai l'opportunità di far ridere gli altri con i miei difetti...del tipo "oh l'altro giorno ha fatto una figura di merda...ohh ha detto così, ha fatto questo ecc.."
> poi un giorno le dissi "senti gioia, io non voglio che racconti minkiate per esaltarmi ma se mi sputtani ancora non so se sopporto più"...lei disse di aver capito...
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Bellissima questa!
Ecco l'esempio della trave e pagliuzze...

Vero comunque il peggio di una donna è che sputtani pubblicamente il suo uomo...
E da lì monta la rogna no?
E la prima che passa...
ehehehehehehe...
Ma poverino la tua lei ti tratta male?
Non ti capisce?
Vieni qui....buono buono tra le mie cosciette....qua confidati...lasciati andare...
dai se la smetti di piangere te lo tiro fuori e te lo ciuccio...
Ma sei contento? Eh? Ti va?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse scambi la parola ipocrisia per qualcos'altro.
> Forse è per questo che la gente dice di odiare gli ipocriti, ma alla fine non sa nemmeno cosa sia un ipocrita...
> Ed ecco perchè *TUTTI *sono ipocriti...


Vero...
I migliori ipocriti...
Sono quelli che dicono...io non sono ipocrita no?
Dal greco ipocrita...significa attore!


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Varda come sono ridotto a furia di frequentare certi luoghi...
> Mi sono rovinato! Sempre là con sti casso di organi a suonare...a suonare...
> Tutte ste candele e incensi...



ma va in mona Conte..xe meglio che te pensi alla gnocca ostrega...fiol...se no se la magna tuta lothar...

diciamo e'dialetto del tuo paese,vero..Cornero..Cornuda??:mexican:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> I migliori ipocriti...
> Sono quelli che dicono...io non sono ipocrita no?
> Dal greco ipocrita...significa attore!


Quindi... 2+2=?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma va in mona Conte..xe meglio che te pensi alla gnocca ostrega...fiol...se no se la magna tuta lothar...
> 
> diciamo e'dialetto del tuo paese,vero..Cornero..Cornuda??:mexican:


Cornedo Vicentino...
Ma non è il mio paese...
Il mio paese si chiama Chiampo...
Che è diminutivo di ti Chi avo la dona in un lampo...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> eh caro amico mio ha ir agione..io le chiamo le gatte morte..quelle li'..e prima o poi uscendo dal motel,le vedro' conl'amante...e ridero'tantissimo..
> 
> gli uomini sono peggio...e i trans..dico come si fa'solo a pensarle di andare con quella feccia??io li spedirei in Brasile..a incularsi Battisti...
> quest'estate ho letto una cosa cosi'...padre di famiglia mioi coetaneo,moglie,figli e amante,che ha un lato oscuro..si fa'agganciare da bsx o gay on line,e va' a casa loro,per provare la''novita''..poi diceva''quando gli amici fanno le battute sui busoni...rido''..e guarda che e'pieno di simili poveretti....
> ...


concordo...il solo pensiero di un corpo maschile...brrrrrrr, il freddo mi viene...
...ma rispetto coloro che si riscaldano...

la gnocca...ehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...mi viene da piangere...
...la tipa americana, gnocca da far mettere in dubbio l'universo...condita da tanto cuore, da enorme cervello...e cultura a stelle e strisce...ho ideologizzato il personaggio...
che classe...e dire che in italia ne ho avute di esperienze su tutto lo stivale...e sostenevo che come le italiane...

...minkiate amico mio...minkiate...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Cornedo Vicentino...
> Ma non è il mio paese...
> Il mio paese si chiama Chiampo...
> Che è diminutivo di ti Chi avo la dona in un lampo...


sei tornato tu..il grande mitico Conte re del sito..e imperatore di Cornolandi.  ave a te o Conte!!!!

ehm ehm tu lampo io lento..........tu coniglio veloce io leone che va adagio..lo sai che si scopa meglio mettendoci mezz'ra invece che unlampo???:mexican:hahahahahhahah.come e'chediamo cosi'invorniti???

at salut vag a ca'..dalla dolce mogliettina..ahahahahah


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Forse scambi la parola ipocrisia per qualcos'altro.
> Forse è per questo che la gente dice di odiare gli ipocriti, ma alla fine non sa nemmeno cosa sia un ipocrita...
> Ed ecco perchè *TUTTI *sono ipocriti...


lego l'ipocrisia al mentire a riguardo delle proprie convinzioni...in pratica voler mentire a se stessi per ragioni di immagine, di abitudine, di usi e costumi...
...cioè io sogno una aston martin, non posso averla e dopo anni comincio a sostenere che l'aston è da cafoni ignoranti che hanno solo fatto soldi...sono ipocrita!!!

ho sbagliato la parola??? bohh può essere...comunque volevo dire questo...nel caso perdonami e insegnami il termine giusto...senza cattiveria, ehhh? solo un po' di sano e civile pizzicarsi :up:


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> Bellissima questa!
> Ecco l'esempio della trave e pagliuzze...
> 
> ...


ahahahahaahahahahaha sei un mito :mrgreen:

la dimostrazione che la donna ha un potere enorme in se...cioà una donna può far cadere non solo qualsiasi uomo, ma sopratutto in qualsiasi condizione esistenziale: sereno, felice, fedele, cattolico, infelice, triste, depresso, annoiato, in pericolo...

"il sesso è per tutti, ma a livello pratico è un'arma a disposizione della donna...se la sa usare avrà tutti ai suoi piedi, diversamente gli si ritorce contro"


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lego l'ipocrisia al mentire a riguardo delle proprie convinzioni...in pratica voler mentire a se stessi per ragioni di immagine, di abitudine, di usi e costumi...
> ...cioè io sogno una aston martin, non posso averla e dopo anni comincio a sostenere che l'aston è da cafoni ignoranti che hanno solo fatto soldi...sono ipocrita!!!
> 
> ho sbagliato la parola??? bohh può essere...comunque volevo dire questo...nel caso perdonami e insegnami il termine giusto...senza cattiveria, ehhh? solo un po' di sano e civile pizzicarsi :up:


La mia non è ipocrisia o invidia a sentire una donna che afferma a degli sconosciuti che gli piace "fare pompini".
Non me ne può fregare di meno e non vedo perchè debba sfogare frustrazioni su una donna perchè secondo qualcuno io non ho mai avuto un pompino come si deve, su quali basi nessuno lo sa.
Per me una donna è sempre qualcosa di speciale.
Arrivo a dire che sono quasi tutte stronze, ma forse questo per loro è un complimento, visto che molte lo fanno per puro piacere... e si vogliono sentire tali.

Ma è come quando una donna dice che l'uomo con i calzini corti fa ridere.
Nel mio caso, il calzino corto per una donna è quello di sboccare come un uomo.

D'altronde siamo noi che puzziamo, non loro no? (molto sottinteso questo...)


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> lego l'ipocrisia al mentire a riguardo delle proprie convinzioni...in pratica voler mentire a se stessi per ragioni di immagine, di abitudine, di usi e costumi...
> ...cioè io sogno una aston martin, non posso averla e dopo anni comincio a sostenere che l'aston è da cafoni ignoranti che hanno solo fatto soldi...sono ipocrita!!!
> 
> ho sbagliato la parola??? bohh può essere...comunque volevo dire questo...nel caso perdonami e insegnami il termine giusto...senza cattiveria, ehhh? solo un po' di sano e civile pizzicarsi :up:


Ma no dai quella dell'aston è la storia della volpe e l'uva no?
Vedo una che mi piace no?
Ci provo mi va male.
Allora mi dico...ah è perchè sono un uomo sposatissimo...se fossi stato libero me la dava no?

Madei che siamo tutti un po' così...
E quelle che dicono...ah per rimanere fedele a te ho rinunciato ad una montagna di buone occasioni...
Ma stracasso...sai quanto soffre una donna se non trova più nessuno che ci provi con lei? Eh?
Ma tra il provarci e finire a letto ne passa no?

Ma infatti eh?
Una buona dose di menzogne ce le raccontiamo ogni giorno: ma siamo sinceri!

Ti faccio un esempio...
Mai incontrato tu persone che si piangono addosso? 
Passano la vita a raccontarti quante disgrazie hanno passato per colpa degli altri, e sono sincere...
Ma mentono spudoratamente perchè non sono capaci di vedere minimamente come loro sono le dirette responsabili di queste sciagure che narrano eh?

Dai su un po' di umanità...

E allora tornando in topic...se a una fa comodo e piacere pensare che suo marito l'ha tradita perchè lei non gli fa i pompini liberissima di credere alla sua verità no?

Al tradito non far sapere
quanto è bello ciulare
tutte le sere eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ahahahahaahahahahaha sei un mito :mrgreen:
> 
> la dimostrazione che la donna ha un potere enorme in se...cioà una donna può far cadere non solo qualsiasi uomo, ma sopratutto in qualsiasi condizione esistenziale: sereno, felice, fedele, cattolico, infelice, triste, depresso, annoiato, in pericolo...
> 
> "il sesso è per tutti, ma a livello pratico è un'arma a disposizione della donna...se la sa usare avrà tutti ai suoi piedi, diversamente gli si ritorce contro"


Si.
E prova a mostrarmi il contrario.
Comunque mettimi in leto con una che non mi piace o a cui non piaccio...credimi esco da quel letto ibernato...ma fedele...

Si perchè vedi siamo arrivati al paradosso...
Che le donne siano diventate molto esigenti a letto...
Tu devi sempre fare tutto quello che piace a loro...
E se ti va bene avrai qualche concessione per quel che piace a te eh?

Poi si infognano da sole...
Ti sfidano e ti dicono...
Beh sta tento certe porcate va a farle con un putanon non con mi...
E allora?

Cosa devi dire poi?
Ah sai cara ho passato una bellissima giornata, mentre tu ti ostini a negarmi di tutto e di più...ho trovato chi invece elargisce a piene mani...
Bisogna fare così? Eh?

Sennò si è ipocriti?
Ve ben lora che mi cambia?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia non è ipocrisia o invidia a sentire una donna che afferma a degli sconosciuti che gli piace "fare pompini".
> Non me ne può fregare di meno e *non vedo perchè debba sfogare frustrazioni su una donna* perchè secondo qualcuno io non ho mai avuto un pompino come si deve, su quali basi nessuno lo sa.
> *Per me una donna è sempre qualcosa di speciale*.
> Arrivo a dire che *sono quasi tutte stronze, ma forse questo per loro è un complimento*, visto che molte lo fanno per puro piacere... e si vogliono sentire tali.
> ...


boh

io un uomo parlare così di una donna non l'ho mai sentito...con tanto astio, n po' di rabbia, rancore e chissà cos'altro...

sei uomo, vero??? o hai avuto una esperienza devastante o veramente non so che dirti...

cioè a me le donne hanno anche tradito, fatto del male...anche cattiverie veramente subdole ho subito...
...ma al massimo ho temporaneamente odiato coloro che mi hanno fatto del male...MAI la categoria...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia non è ipocrisia o invidia a sentire una donna che afferma a degli sconosciuti che gli piace "fare pompini".
> Non me ne può fregare di meno e non vedo perchè debba sfogare frustrazioni su una donna perchè secondo qualcuno io non ho mai avuto un pompino come si deve, su quali basi nessuno lo sa.
> Per me una donna è sempre qualcosa di speciale.
> Arrivo a dire che sono quasi tutte stronze, ma forse questo per loro è un complimento, visto che molte lo fanno per puro piacere... e si vogliono sentire tali.
> ...


Ok...Andy...
Ma non ti passa mai per la testa...che sei tu quello diciamo un po' fuori dal mondo eh?
Lo so sai...una volta tra coniugi ci si dava del voi...
Tasì sempre vu moglie che si stupida! No?

Io trovo molto rasserenante una che dice io adoro fare pompini...
Guarda che proprio oggi ho chiesto ad una, ma dimmi come mai sei così pazza per i pompini...e lei mi fa...ma scherzi? Ma sai che senso di piacere e di potenza nel vedere un uomo strabuzzare gli occhi e ululare come un lupetto? Mi fa sentire bene far provare certi piaceri eh?

Dai Andy...la volgarità in una donna è ben altra cosa sai?
E te lo dico per aver conosciuto donne volgari...
E' altra cosa...


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si.
> E prova a mostrarmi il contrario.
> *Comunque mettimi in leto con una che non mi piace o a cui non piaccio...credimi esco da quel letto ibernato...ma fedele...
> *
> ...


ovviaamente nel mio ragionamento erano escluse le cesse o quelle che non ci sanno proprio fare...
...fermo restando che A TUTTO c'è rimedio...basta volerlo...e anche li la donna se vuole rimedia...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy sei tu che permetti alle donne di piagliarti per il culo.
Rifletti bene su questo.
Non so come spiegarti sta cosa...
Ma alcune donne pensano che bistrattare un uomo e rompergli i coglioni da mane a sera...sia amare...eh?
E rompono perchè vogliono ottenere qualcosa da te...
E non capisci mai che cosa...

Per cui qualsiasi cosa fai hanno sempre da ridire, da commentare, da rimproverare...

Forse Andy...
Circondati da donne diverse...


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> boh
> 
> io un uomo parlare così di una donna non l'ho mai sentito...con tanto astio, n po' di rabbia, rancore e chissà cos'altro...
> 
> ...


Infatti, non ho detto che tutte sono stronze, e invito di nuovo a rileggere.
Ma molte, tante, lo sono.
Se poi si vuole scatenare polemica.
Certo ho avuto esperienze brutte, ma fortunatamente io ragiono col culo mio, in base alle mie esperienze, e non sulla base di quello che mi dicono gli altri.

Altrimenti dovrei capire che:

-o mi prendono per il culo e i problemi sono solo e sempre quelli degli altri e non i miei
-o sono stati fortunati (bravi) gli altri, e io sfortunato (incapace): ma in questo caso nulla toglie che ho incontrato più stronze che brave donne, no?
-o chi la pensa diversamente vive o ha vissuto da entrambe le parti, per cui parla dall'alto del suo mondo e non accetta che chi non la veda come lui la pensi diversamente. Ma io non ho tradito, no? E per ora sono felicemente celibe, no? In quanti lo possono dire?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...Andy...
> Ma non ti passa mai per la testa...che sei tu quello diciamo un po' fuori dal mondo eh?
> Lo so sai...una volta tra coniugi ci si dava del voi...
> Tasì sempre vu moglie che si stupida! No?
> ...


Il diavolo e l'acqua santa eh? va beh...eviterò di aprire un 3d dal titolo "Elogio al soffocotto":rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Lo farò sul blog:mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...Andy...
> Ma non ti passa mai per la testa...che sei tu quello diciamo un po' fuori dal mondo eh?
> Lo so sai...una volta tra coniugi ci si dava del voi...
> Tasì sempre vu moglie che si stupida! No?
> ...


Conte non posso accettarlo.
Io sono fuori dal mondo perchè... ho incontrato stronze? Ma non fanno parte del mondo proprio loro, visto che ci si ostina a dire che queste persone sono solo nella mia testa?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Conte non posso accettarlo.
> Io sono fuori dal mondo perchè... ho incontrato stronze? Ma non fanno parte del mondo proprio loro, visto che ci si ostina a dire che queste persone sono solo nella mia testa?


Fidati...
Se una è beghina stronza...
Rimane beghina stronza.

Nulla vieta che tu ti ostini a vederci in lei una gran donna o una gran persona.

Come sai l'amore fa vedere sfuocato.
Come l'odio del resto eh?

Cambia frequentazioni no?
Esci con una come tebe no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti, non ho detto che tutte sono stronze, e invito di nuovo a rileggere.
> Ma molte, tante, lo sono.
> Se poi si vuole scatenare polemica.
> Certo ho avuto esperienze brutte, ma fortunatamente io ragiono col culo mio, in base alle mie esperienze, e non sulla base di quello che mi dicono gli altri.
> ...


beh io sostengo, pur facendo parte orgogliosamente della categoria, che gli uomini sappiamo essere MOOOOOOOLTO più stronzi delle donne...generalmente la donna sa essere molto più diabolica dell'uomo, ma alla base c'è sempre una ragione di fondo...mentre l'uomo sa architettare cose assurde anche senza motivo

io non so chi hai incontrato tu fino ad oggi...ma sappi che la donna giusta c'è, eccome se c'è...e c'è anche l'uomo giusto e magari sei tu...

...ma che sia chiaro: anche la donna giusta unita all'uomo giusto non sono per nulla al riparo dai problemi, perchè gli eventi sono imprevedibili e il nostro modo di essere cambia in continuazione in funzione di essi...attimo dopo attimo!!!


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> secondo me non è una semplice questione di termini ma proprio di sensibilità...che non vuole dire affatto che chi esterna smaccatamente certe espressioni sia in realtà più passionale.
> ma proprio per nulla; *forse  più c'è pudore e più la sfera intima è appagante*.


Concordo.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Se una è beghina stronza...
> Rimane beghina stronza.
> 
> ...


Conte, oramai da quasi due settimane sono in quel di Udine.
Ho avuto tempo a sufficienza per parlare con questo amico che mi ospita anche su questi argomenti...
E' incredibile davvero quanti uomini che ho conosciuto che la pensano come me...

E sai lui che fa? Va nelle chat... a prendere per il culo le donne...

O incontro solo io i matti... o forse molte persone si ostinano a raccontarmi di una realtà che non esiste, su certe questioni.

Che ti devo dire: certo, magari cambio frequentazioni... ma occhio più vigile ora, no? E magari cinico. Come già feci un tempo, prima di ingannarmi e ricredermi (erroneamente) sulle donne... 
Un'altra volta ricredermi?
Può essere.
Ma ora lo sforzo maggiore non lo chiederò più a me stesso. Male che vada... me ne starò solo. Ma se è per stare meglio... ben venga...


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> beh io sostengo, pur facendo parte orgogliosamente della categoria, che gli uomini sappiamo essere MOOOOOOOLTO più stronzi delle donne...generalmente la donna sa essere molto più diabolica dell'uomo, ma alla base c'è sempre una ragione di fondo...mentre l'uomo sa architettare cose assurde anche senza motivo
> 
> io non so chi hai incontrato tu fino ad oggi...ma sappi che la donna giusta c'è, eccome se c'è...e c'è anche l'uomo giusto e magari sei tu...
> 
> ...ma che sia chiaro: anche la donna giusta unita all'uomo giusto non sono per nulla al riparo dai problemi, perchè gli eventi sono imprevedibili e il nostro modo di essere cambia in continuazione in funzione di essi...attimo dopo attimo!!!


L'uomo non è più stronzo della donna.
Si lascia rapire dall'istinto sessuale più facilmente, in genere.
La donna quando taglia e fa male, non solo lo fa senza pensarci su, ma gira il coltello nella piaga.
L'uomo non lo fa.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Fidati...
> Se una è beghina stronza...
> Rimane beghina stronza.
> 
> ...


Esatto!!!
Io e Chiara. :diavoletto: (Prima però bisogna drogarlo, così non si rende conto e non può tirare fuori l'acqua santa da spruzzarci addosso:mrgreen:..)


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sei tornato tu..il grande mitico Conte re del sito..


Re de che? Di quello che il Conte vorrebbe diventasse questo sito. Forse lo vuole anche Admin. In questo caso emigrerò verso altri lidi. Senza rancore e senza rimpianti :mrgreen:.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> . Male che vada... me ne starò solo. Ma se è per stare meglio... ben venga...


Te lo dico con assoluta leggerezza. Cambiati il tampax. Non fa onore alle tue sinapsi un simile atteggiamento.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Te lo dico con assoluta leggerezza. Cambiati il tampax. Non fa onore alle tue sinapsi un simile atteggiamento.


Di sicuro farà onore al mio portafogli, non offrire la cena alla signora di turno, no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> L'uomo non è più stronzo della donna.
> Si lascia rapire dall'istinto sessuale più facilmente, in genere.
> La donna quando taglia e fa male, non solo lo fa senza pensarci su, ma gira il coltello nella piaga.
> L'uomo non lo fa.


ma veramente è tutto molto soggettivo

ho conosciuto donne che hanno lasciato, e mi hanno lasciato, così seccamente da sembrare un mancato rinnovo contrattuale allo scadere del tempo determinato...fredde, secche, decise e insensibili...
...ma anche donne pesanti, della serie "io ti adoro ma non posso, non voglio ferirti, voglio che tu stia bene, non merito il tuo amore"...e che palle...

donne che senza motivo hanno infierito dopo avere lasciato non ne ho conosciute...poi sai, il concetto di "coltello nella piaga" potrebbe anche essere solo una tua idea...

cioè...se una ti lascia e dopo 2 settimane la vedi in giro con un altro, dici che sta mettendo il coltello nella piaga??? magari sei tu a farti un flash esagerato...

io per infierire intendo una che ti lascia per un tuo conoscente e ti manda ad esmpio un filmino hard di lei con lui...ma non capisco perchè dovrebbe farlo, almeno che non sia vendetta...e a quel punto è guerra....

spiega...cosa è per te "girare il coltello nella piaga"???


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Di sicuro farà onore al mio portafogli, non offrire la cena alla signora di turno, no?


Dipende dal tipo di donna con cui esci Andy. E dubito tu abbia mai conosciuto delle Signore. Forse di turno. ma decisamente non signore


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Re de che? Di quello che il Conte vorrebbe diventasse questo sito. Forse lo vuole anche Admin. In questo caso emigrerò verso altri lidi. Senza rancore e senza rimpianti :mrgreen:.


Ma MK...
Il sito è già da molto tempo quello che volevo diventasse eh?
Guardalo bene dal di fuori...
Non ha mai funzionato così bene come ora...
Ripeto osserva i vari 3d...
Sono ora come canali tv...

Però se sei così dispettosa da andar via da qui per finire con il branco dei pirla...insomma...
Ci rimetti no?:carneval::carneval:

Tu come stai a pompelmi?
Ti piace farli ovvio a chi ami eh?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Di sicuro farà onore al mio portafogli, non offrire la cena alla signora di turno, no?


Ecco l'esempio...
Andy siamo in tempi in cui ognun paga per sè no?
O caso mai è lei che la paga a te no?:carneval:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dipende dal tipo di donna con cui esci Andy. E dubito tu abbia mai conosciuto delle Signore. Forse di turno. ma decisamente non signore


Siccome molte donne sanno interpretare bene la parte, qualche consiglio me lo dai per non spendere soldi, avendo io di fronte una signora? Senza che rischi di apparire cafone dinnanzi una attrice?
O la vera signora è quella che offre a me la cena?


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma MK...
> Il sito è già da molto tempo quello che volevo diventasse eh?
> Guardalo bene dal di fuori...
> Non ha mai funzionato così bene come ora...
> ...


Guarda che ho una vita talmente piena che non ho bisogno di trascorrere le mie giornate in un forum eh. Che sia questo o un altro. Come puoi notare i vecchi utenti latitano. Lo so che non te ne frega un cazzo ma a me sì. Poi se l'intenzione è quella di spostare l'utenza del tuo vecchio forum su questo e Admin è contento, pazienza.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco l'esempio...
> *Andy siamo in tempi in cui ognun paga per sè no?*
> O caso mai è lei che la paga a te no?:carneval:


Non lo so. Se non lo fai, sembri il cafone di turno, e magari stelletta negativa al merito...
Se lo fai... rischi solo di sprecare soldi... allora meglio la pizza a casa, no?


----------



## The Cheater (13 Febbraio 2012)

donne che ragionano come uomini e uomini che ragionano come donne...

...non ci siamo gente...non ci siamo...!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Guarda che ho una vita talmente piena che non ho bisogno di trascorrere le mie giornate in un forum eh. Che sia questo o un altro. Come puoi notare i vecchi utenti latitano. Lo so che non te ne frega un cazzo ma a me sì. Poi se l'intenzione è quella di spostare l'utenza del tuo vecchio forum su questo e Admin è contento, pazienza.


Io adoro i nuovi utenti.
I vecchi hanno già fatto la loro parte no?
Quale mio vecchio forum?
Admin è contento di non intervenire più come Admin.
E di godersi il forum anche lui in santa pace. No?

Lo vedo molto sciallo ultimamente...

Ti senti un po' sola MK?


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Siccome molte donne sanno interpretare bene la parte, qualche consiglio me lo dai per non spendere soldi, avendo io di fronte una signora? Senza che rischi di apparire cafone dinnanzi una attrice?
> O la vera signora è quella che offre a me la cena?


So smascherare gli uomini non le donne, mi spiace.
Una signora può anche offrire la cena all'uomo. Ti do una notizia Andy. Ci sono uomini che non sentono minimamente minato il loro essere uomo se la compagna con cui sono paga. (dimenticavo. Un gesto cavalleresco è un altra cosa)
Ma tu non puoi capire la differenza.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> So smascherare gli uomini non le donne, mi spiace.
> Una signora può anche offrire la cena all'uomo. Ti do una notizia Andy. Ci sono uomini che non sentono minimamente minato il loro essere uomo se la compagna con cui sono paga. (dimenticavo. Un gesto cavalleresco è un altra cosa)
> Ma tu non puoi capire la differenza.


I gesti cavallereschii dovrebbero bandirli. Sono stati la mia rovina.
E se non paghi... sei un morto di fame.
Perchè... l'uomo paga, no? Se ci si ferma qui, tutti felici e contenti. Almeno per la serata, che poi vieni "ringraziato"...

Ma se cerchi la persona seria... ben altro conta.
Eppure, lì, al tavolo, al momento del conto... sono storie tutte simili...

Sai una cosa? Pizza in macchina (5 euro 2 pizze, dalle mie parti), e poi fai sesso...
Almeno ti ripaghi, no?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Re de che? Di quello che il Conte vorrebbe diventasse questo sito. *Forse lo vuole anche Admin. *In questo caso emigrerò verso altri lidi. Senza rancore e senza rimpianti :mrgreen:.


No, io voglio che il forum funzioni da solo. Non ho altri interessi.

Quel che gli utenti credono di essere è affare loro, non ha nulla a che fare con me o con le mie intenzioni. Così come c'erano duchi, conti e contesse, regine e quant'altro, ognuno veste il ruolo che gli piace e se gli altri ci stanno, bene. Altrimenti, chi se ne frega?

E' così importante sapere che qualcuno si incorona o inalbera tanto, quanto altri invece si abbattono e si infossano a non più finire?

Se Conte diventa Re, è perché l'ha deciso lui. A ognuno i suoi 15 minuti di gloria e 40 minuti di applausi. Non cambia nulla al mondo, anzi. Si dimostra coerente :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No, io voglio che il forum funzioni da solo. Non ho altri interessi.
> 
> Quel che gli utenti credono di essere è affare loro, non ha nulla a che fare con me o con le mie intenzioni. Così come c'erano duchi, conti e contesse, regine e quant'altro, ognuno veste il ruolo che gli piace e se gli altri ci stanno, bene. Altrimenti, chi se ne frega?
> 
> ...


Tu lo dici...io sono re!
Ma il mio regno non è di questo forum.
Ma che io sia re te lo mostro subito!
Sono re di di Atlantide!

Ed ecco la mia corona!


Ovvio senza questa corona...
Il re è nudo e sta con il ciccio fuori eh?

Pronto per ricevere il sesso orale!
Venite che vi ascolto!:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma tu non puoi capire la differenza.


Ma come fai a dirlo? Ma lo conosci Andy? Non fare la sputasentenze, sei sempre così prevenuta, oserei dire inacidita. E menomale che dicevi a me nel tuo thread che ti stavo giudicando... 

Chiedi subito scusa ad Andy, Miss 'sotuttoioFlapFlap'.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dirlo? Ma lo conosci Andy? Non fare la sputasentenze, sei sempre così prevenuta, oserei dire inacidita. E menomale che dicevi a me nel tuo thread che ti stavo giudicando...
> 
> Chiedi subito scusa ad Andy, Miss 'sotuttoioFlapFlap'.


Grazie Geko per la difesa 

Anche se sto per dire una cosa in cui anche tu forse non concorderai: ma è anche per quelle risposte che io sono così prevenuto verso le donne oramai: io non capisco, mai... e loro lo sottolineano... mah


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Grazie Geko per la difesa
> 
> Anche se sto per dire una cosa in cui anche tu forse non concorderai: ma è anche per quelle risposte che io sono così prevenuto verso le donne oramai: io non capisco, mai... e loro lo sottolineano... mah


Andy vedrai che adesso ti chiede scusa. Le sto insegnando ad obbedire! 

Tornando seri. Non concordo infatti, lo sai come la penso: non tutte le donne sono uguali come non tutti gli uomini lo sono, si sono le stronze e gli stronzi, ma per fortuna anche gli altri.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Andy vedrai che adesso ti chiede scusa. Le sto insegnando ad obbedire!
> 
> Tornando seri. Non concordo infatti, lo sai come la penso: non tutte le donne sono uguali come non tutti gli uomini lo sono, si sono le stronze e gli stronzi, ma per fortuna anche gli altri.


Facciamo così: quando ne incontro una speciale ti invito io a cena e... pago io


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Facciamo così: quando ne incontro una speciale ti invito io a cena e... pago io


Ci sto! Ma niente pompe eh, sono a posto così! (giusto per rimanere in tema). :carneval:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ci sto! Ma niente pompe eh, sono a posto così! (giusto per rimanere in tema). :carneval:


Al limite passo prima alla pompa del gasolio a fare il pieno :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Al limite passo prima alla pompa del gasolio a fare il pieno :mrgreen:


con quel che costa, è pompa "magna" :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> con quel che costa, è pompa "magna" :mrgreen:


Non mi fare pensare: pochi anni fa pagavo dalle mie parti il gasolio 0.99euro al litro. Ora siamo quasi al doppio...

Maledette pompe!


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma come fai a dirlo? Ma lo conosci Andy? Non fare la sputasentenze, sei sempre così prevenuta, oserei dire inacidita. E menomale che dicevi a me nel tuo thread che ti stavo giudicando...
> 
> Chiedi subito scusa ad Andy, Miss 'sotuttoioFlapFlap'.


Eccolo li. E' arrivato pure l'altro.  La coppia di ferro Torquemada&Cuordipetra Famedoro.


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

*Aspettava che Andy gli offrisse la cena dopo aver conosciuto una donna speciale:*







:carneval:


----------



## maybek (13 Febbraio 2012)

*Mi piace*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> mi piace infilare il dito nel culo al mio uomo.......


Mi piace infilare la lingua nel culo della mia donna e farmelo leccare


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Andy vedrai che adesso ti chiede scusa. Le sto insegnando ad obbedire!
> *
> Tornando seri. Non concordo infatti, lo sai come la penso: non tutte le donne sono uguali come non tutti gli uomini lo sono, si sono le stronze e gli stronzi, ma per fortuna anche gli altri.


Lo vedi che un pò ti piaccio? :loso:
flap flap


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl:





geko ha detto:


> *Aspettava che Andy gli offrisse la cena dopo aver conosciuto una donna speciale:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lo vedi che un pò ti piaccio? :loso:
> flap flap


Non ci siamo con i rudimenti... mi toccherà passare alle maniere forti. Chiedi scusa, su. :blank:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Aspettava che Andy gli offrisse la cena dopo aver conosciuto una donna speciale:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intanto... a casa di Andy...


----------



## geko (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Intanto... a casa di Andy...
> 
> View attachment 4477



Com'è che io mi sono decomposto così tanto più rapidamente?


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Com'è che io mi sono decomposto così tanto più rapidamente?


No, è che nel frattempo nessuno si è mai accorto di me...
Forse forse la puzza di decomposizione... ma neanche quello...


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io adoro i nuovi utenti.
> I vecchi hanno già fatto la loro parte no?
> Quale mio vecchio forum?
> Admin è contento di non intervenire più come Admin.
> ...


Conte non mi prendere per il culo. Arrivano da quel forum o no? E non preoccuparti per la mia vita personale che sono CAZZI MIEI.


----------



## maybek (13 Febbraio 2012)

*W*



MK ha detto:


> Conte non mi prendere per il culo. Arrivano da quel forum o no? E non preoccuparti per la mia vita personale che sono CAZZI MIEI.


I


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non ci siamo con i rudimenti... mi toccherà passare alle maniere forti. Chiedi scusa, su. :blank:


Solo se mi prometti di farlo sul lampadario e poi dopo mi leghi al termosifone del bagno.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> No, io voglio che il forum funzioni da solo. Non ho altri interessi.
> 
> Quel che gli utenti credono di essere è affare loro, non ha nulla a che fare con me o con le mie intenzioni. Così come c'erano duchi, conti e contesse, regine e quant'altro, ognuno veste il ruolo che gli piace e* se gli altri ci stanno, bene.* Altrimenti, chi se ne frega?
> 
> ...


Gli altri chi? Se arrivano cento utenti da un altro forum a invadere questo ovviamente LORO ci staranno. Di tutti gli altri che c'erano prima, che ci sono sempre stati, chisseneimporta? Va beh dai i 15 minuti di gloria e 40 di applausi (così tanti?) concediamoglieli :mrgreen:.


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

Non sapevo ci fosse un travaso da un altro forum


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non sapevo ci fosse un travaso da un altro forum


Io sì , o meglio credo di sì. Non ti sembra strano che ultimamente l'argomento è sempre lo stesso? Chissà come mai.

ps Andy novità per il lavoro? Trovato qualcosa?


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Io sì , o meglio credo di sì. Non ti sembra strano che ultimamente l'argomento è sempre lo stesso? Chissà come mai.
> 
> ps Andy novità per il lavoro? Trovato qualcosa?


OT: ho contattato una ventina di agenzie.
Cercano operai o ingegneri nel settore della metalmeccanica.
Di ambientali posizioni attualmente occupate. Pochi posti.
Addirittura ho contattato anche l'Autorità di Bacino: anche loro sono pieni e di concorsi per tutto il 2012 non ve ne saranno...
Di certo non sono qui per cercare un posto da cameriere.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> OT: ho contattato una ventina di agenzie.
> Cercano operai o ingegneri nel settore della metalmeccanica.
> Di ambientali posizioni attualmente occupate. Pochi posti.
> Addirittura ho contattato anche l'Autorità di Bacino: anche loro sono pieni e di concorsi per tutto il 2012 non ve ne saranno...
> *Di certo non sono qui per cercare un posto da cameriere*.


Andy sì, capisco, ma non fissarti però. Se proprio il lavoro tuo non si riesce a trovare vedi di fare altro. Magari non il cameriere, però che so, il barista in un locale pieno di belle donne? :mrgreen:


----------



## Andy (13 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy sì, capisco, ma non fissarti però. Se proprio il lavoro tuo non si riesce a trovare vedi di fare altro. Magari non il cameriere, però che so, il barista in un locale pieno di belle donne? :mrgreen:


Penso molto a questa situazione.
Sai, però: 7 anni dedicati al mio settore... se dovessi accontentarmi di qualcosa di completamente diverso (perchè alla fine mi sono laureato facendo pagare le tasse ai miei genitori ed ho preso un dottorato, altrimenti avrei fatto altro da tempo) mi sentirei un fallito. Invece dovrei insistere su quello che so fare davvero.

E poi diciamolo: fare un altro lavoro, completamente diverso, per me poi sarebbe davvero un punto di non ritorno: significherebbe lasciare tutto: perchè poi sarebbe ancora più arduo ritrovare la strada.


----------



## MK (13 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Penso molto a questa situazione.
> Sai, però: 7 anni dedicati al mio settore... se dovessi accontentarmi di qualcosa di completamente diverso (perchè alla fine mi sono laureato facendo pagare le tasse ai miei genitori ed ho preso un dottorato, altrimenti avrei fatto altro da tempo) mi sentirei un fallito. Invece dovrei insistere su quello che so fare davvero.
> 
> E poi diciamolo: fare un altro lavoro, completamente diverso, per me poi sarebbe davvero un punto di non ritorno: significherebbe lasciare tutto: *perchè poi sarebbe ancora più arduo ritrovare la strada*.


Ok, allora hai ragione, meglio continuare su questa strada.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Conte non mi prendere per il culo. Arrivano da quel forum o no? E non preoccuparti per la mia vita personale che sono CAZZI MIEI.


Ma dei non tutti i nuovi vengono da là...
Se osservi nessuna delle mie detrattrici ha più osato toccarmi un capello...
E se lo fanno neanche me ne accorgo no?
Ma ovvio no?
Io dicevo sola in senso forumistico...senza le tue vecchie compagna di ventura no?
Che cazzo ne so io della tua vita personale? Eh?
Ma me lo spieghi?

Dai MK non incazzarti!


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai non tutti i nuovi vengono da là...


Ok non tutti ma la maggior parte sì, grazie per avermi risposto. E ti sembra che il forum funzioni così?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ok non tutti ma la maggior parte sì, grazie per avermi risposto. E ti sembra che il forum funzioni così?


Per me adesso il forum va benissimo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Gli altri chi? Se arrivano cento utenti da un altro forum a invadere questo ovviamente LORO ci staranno. Di tutti gli altri che c'erano prima, che ci sono sempre stati, chisseneimporta? Va beh dai i 15 minuti di gloria e 40 di applausi (così tanti?) concediamoglieli :mrgreen:.


Non c'è nessun afflusso di massa, non che io abbia notato. C'è un lieve aumento di media delle registrazioni, ma nulla che potrebbe indicare una qualunque tendenza particolare.

40 minuti di applausi sono sufficienti per far sentire male tutti


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> I gesti cavallereschii dovrebbero bandirli. Sono stati la mia rovina.
> E se non paghi... sei un morto di fame.
> Perchè... l'uomo paga, no? Se ci si ferma qui, tutti felici e contenti. Almeno per la serata, che poi vieni "ringraziato"...
> 
> ...


Ogni donna ha il sacrosanto diritto di venire a cena con te, magari farsela offrire, e a fine serata andarsene sul viale del tramonto con fare da vamp, sculettando e lasciarti a cazzo dritto.

Scusate il francesismo, ma quando leggo certe cose............


----------



## oscuro (14 Febbraio 2012)

*Mk*

Raramente ti ho letto così plumbea.....!!Nuovi utenti?vecchi utenti?Noi siamo utenti punto.....o no?


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni donna ha il sacrosanto diritto di venire a cena con te, magari farsela offrire, e a fine serata andarsene sul viale del tramonto con fare da vamp, sculettando e lasciarti a cazzo dritto.
> 
> Scusate il francesismo, ma quando leggo certe cose............



diciamo che se si viene invitati, si presuppone che offra chi invita
se si invita, si paga
se si partecipa ad una cena in compagnia, di solito ciascuno paga per sè (senza star lì a dividere esattamente, terribile! si divide il totale), oppure può succedere che qualcuno offra la cena a tutti o anche solo ad una persona del gruppo


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Raramente ti ho letto così plumbea.....!!Nuovi utenti?vecchi utenti?Noi siamo utenti punto.....o no?


Non sono plumbea Oscù sto incazzata, che è altra cosa


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> diciamo che se si viene invitati, si presuppone che offra chi invita
> se si invita, si paga
> se si partecipa ad una cena in compagnia, di solito ciascuno paga per sè (senza star lì a dividere esattamente, terribile! si divide il totale), oppure può succedere che qualcuno offra la cena a tutti o anche solo ad una persona del gruppo


Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


Figurati a me


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


Idem a me.


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


sì, l'ho capito, era solo per dire che se non si vuole pagare basta non invitare, secondo me!:smile:


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ogni donna ha il sacrosanto diritto di venire a cena con te, magari farsela offrire, e a fine serata andarsene sul viale del tramonto con fare da vamp, sculettando e lasciarti a cazzo dritto.
> 
> Scusate il francesismo, ma quando leggo certe cose............


No, non ha diritto a un ciufolo.

Il diritto lo deve guadagnare, come lo faccio io no?

Non esistono donne sul palmo della mano.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non ha diritto a un ciufolo.
> 
> Il diritto lo deve guadagnare, come lo faccio io no?
> 
> Non esistono donne sul palmo della mano.


Non ha diritto ???? 

Spiega meglio il concetto di "guadagnare il diritto" perchè non sicuro di aver capito bene.....e voglio essere sicuro prima di replicare.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non ha diritto a un ciufolo.
> 
> Il diritto lo deve guadagnare, come lo faccio io no?
> 
> Non esistono donne sul palmo della mano.


Cioè spiegami, se io vengo a cena con te e tu paghi io poi devo dartela?
Ma lo spieghi questo alle donne che  frequenti
Cosa mi devo guadagnare una cena? e poi a seconda della prestazione scegli il ristorante?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


No, non hai capito.
Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...

Cazzo, io non mangio gratis, loro sì.

Se poi mi dite che da voi è diverso...

Da me in genere offre l'uomo, e la donna sta zitta, accetta e gongola. Bello... complimenti... quando c'è da intascare, no?

Poi... parlare di investimenti... io vedo solo calcolatori in tutte le persone... quindi non mi va di sentire questo quando si parla anche di queste cose.

Io investo con una donna, come lei investe con me.

Se io penso di investire sono marcio...

Se lei pensa di investire... no, sono io che lo penso e sono marcio...

Il mondo è questo.


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

E per favore finiamola una buona volta.

Dico che faccio io i regali più costosi, ma sbaglio a pensare sull'aspetto economico, perchè in amore contano i sentimenti...

Eppure qui passa il messaggio che... tradire è invece cosa buona?

Io vedo una asimmetria in tutto... forse perchè sottolineata la giustezza di vedere ciò da coloro che ci sguazzano su queste cose?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
> Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...
> 
> ...


Raramente quando esco con un uomo mi faccio pagare il conto.
Se capita non ho mai messo in preventivo di dovergiela dare per questo motivo.
Ho più volte offerto la cena a uomini con cui sono uscita solo per il fatto che ricambiavo una cena offerta da loro (e ovviamente non siamo mai finiti a letto)
Sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Non siamo mai usciti a cena, spesso prendavamo l'aperitivo e più volte ho pagato io il conto senza che se ne accorgesse.
Mi resta una domanda: ma che donne frequenti?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ha diritto ????
> 
> Spiega meglio il concetto di "guadagnare il diritto" perchè non sicuro di aver capito bene.....e voglio essere sicuro prima di replicare.



Non ha diritto. E chi è, la principessa Mudumba? O solo perchè donna, con diritti acquisiti per nascita?
Mi presenti il passo della carta costituzionale dove sta scritto?


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
> Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...
> 
> ...


Ma non mi pare siamo a questi livelli di fame....non ancora.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non ha diritto. E chi è, la principessa Mudumba? O solo perchè donna, con diritti acquisiti per nascita?
> Mi presenti il passo della carta costituzionale dove sta scritto?


Quello che non capisci, secondo me, è che nessuno ti dice che tu debba pagare. se lo fai è perchè ti fa piacere e non perchè ti aspetti qualcosa in cambio. Se è una DONNA non avrà nulla da obiettare.


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Cioè spiegami, se io vengo a cena con te e* tu paghi io poi devo dartela*?
> Ma lo spieghi questo alle donne che  frequenti
> Cosa mi devo guadagnare una cena? e poi a seconda della prestazione scegli il ristorante?


Pensate sempre al sesso?
TU pensi sempre al sesso?

Dove l'ho scritto?

Per favore replica con cognizione di causa.

Ti va bene avere la cena offerta? Ok, la prossima volta paghi tu!

Cosa non ti va bene in questo? Che tu paga?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Raramente quando esco con un uomo mi faccio pagare il conto.
> Se capita non ho mai messo in preventivo di dovergiela dare per questo motivo.
> Ho più volte offerto la cena a uomini con cui sono uscita solo per il fatto che ricambiavo una cena offerta da loro (e ovviamente non siamo mai finiti a letto)
> Sono stata l'amante di un uomo per due anni e mezzo. Non siamo mai usciti a cena, spesso prendavamo l'aperitivo e più volte ho pagato io il conto senza che se ne accorgesse.
> Mi resta una domanda: ma che donne frequenti?


Farfalla eviterò sempre di rispondermi: TU NON SEI LE DONNE.

Non ho parlato di te. Ma in questo voi donne siete tutte uguali, quindi mi confermi e basta

E non ti conosco.

E per partito preso, non conoscendoti, non ti idolatro.


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> *Mi resta una domanda: ma che donne frequenti?*


Purtroppo nessuna come te... mi sembra che tu sia l'unica, no?


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
> Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...
> 
> ...


Andy perchè fare le cose per avere qualcosa in cambio e non farle per il PIACERE DI FARLO? Secondo me il tuo errore sta qui. Se ho piacere ad uscire a cena con te e tu puoi permetterti solo una pizza non è che se mi piaci e facciamo metà ciascuno allora magari ti bacio ma altro no eh. Se mi porti nel ristorante più lussuoso del mondo e paghi tu non puoi pretendere che te la dia SOLO PER QUELLO. Prova a vedere le persone per quello che sono, persone, non per quello che possono o non possono darti.


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
> Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...
> 
> ...


Allora, su alcune cose posso anche darti ragione. La differenza è che io donne che magari guardano più al ristorante dove le porto anzichè al resto, manco mi sogno di invitarle, proprio perchè non sopporto questi giochetti. 

Per tutto il resto (c'è Mastercard), sono dell'opinione che se alla fine di una serata con una donna "normale" (nota il virgolettato), vado in bianco lavato e stirato, la colpa non è la sua che non ha voluto darmela, la colpa è la mia che non sono stato capace di farle venire la voglia di prenderlo......la differenza è sostanziale Andy.


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy perchè fare le cose per avere qualcosa in cambio e non farle per il PIACERE DI FARLO? Secondo me il tuo errore sta qui. Se ho piacere ad uscire a cena con te e tu puoi permetterti solo una pizza non è che se mi piaci e facciamo metà ciascuno allora magari ti bacio ma altro no eh. Se mi porti nel ristorante più lussuoso del mondo e paghi tu non puoi pretendere che te la dia SOLO PER QUELLO. Prova a vedere le persone per quello che sono, persone, non per quello che possono o non possono darti.


Sono un grande ad accendere gli animi. 

Ragà, nei forum se c'è da flammare *con cognizione* non mi batte nessuno...

Eh, eh, eh... ragiono col ciufolo, ragiono da filosofo, ragiono con condiscendenza... 

Ma come si incazzano le persone, che si rispecchiano nelle male parole, e non accettano le cose... che sono così come sono...

Io non penso solo al sesso, ma all'educazione e all'onestà...

Io, io, io, io...

Io non sono come gli altri che vanno sulle chat a mandare numeri di cellulare per portarmi a letto una donna...

O sì? NOOOOOO: come vi permettete: IO SONO DIVERSO!!!!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Allora, su alcune cose posso anche darti ragione. La differenza è che io donne che magari guardano più al ristorante dove le porto anzichè al resto, manco mi sogno di invitarle, proprio perchè non sopporto questi giochetti.
> 
> Per tutto il resto (c'è Mastercard), sono dell'opinione che se alla fine di una serata con una donna "normale" (nota il virgolettato), vado in bianco lavato e stirato, la colpa non è la sua che non ha voluto darmela, la colpa è la mia che non sono stato capace di farle venire la voglia di prenderlo......la differenza è sostanziale Andy.


O magari è tutta colpa dello Chef... :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di *offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d'investimento pre-scopata *mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Non fumo canne, lo giuro.


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sono un grande ad accendere gli animi. View attachment 4479
> 
> Ragà, nei forum se c'è da flammare *con cognizione* non mi batte nessuno...
> 
> ...


Sei un matematico?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy perchè fare le cose per avere qualcosa in cambio e non farle per il PIACERE DI FARLO? Secondo me il tuo errore sta qui. Se ho piacere ad uscire a cena con te e tu puoi permetterti solo una pizza non è che se mi piaci e facciamo metà ciascuno allora magari ti bacio ma altro no eh. Se mi porti nel ristorante più lussuoso del mondo e paghi tu non puoi pretendere che te la dia SOLO PER QUELLO. Prova a vedere le persone per quello che sono, persone, non per quello che possono o non possono darti.


MK, io ho conosciuto donne che invece... la cena in cambio è l'onorario della loro compagnia...

Ma vabbè... tutte strane qui...

Andy da *Taranto*... passo e chiudo...


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> O magari è tutta colpa dello Chef... :mrgreen:



Anche 

Anche se devo dire che da Checco er Quajaro non ho mai fallito


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Prova a vedere le persone per quello che sono, persone, non per quello che possono o non possono darti.


Giusto!!!

Io invece sono il *demonio*!!!

Ma vedere in me quello che sono io... no, eh?


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Anche
> 
> Anche se devo dire che da Checco er Quajaro non ho mai fallito


Allora quello è il posto giusto....se è quotato pure in borsa allora si che è un ottimo investimento...


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> dall'indignazione per un "adoro fare i pompini" detto da una ragazza...



dimmi la differenza in termine di schifo tra prendersi un pene in bocca e relativo sperma e magari ingoiarlo e mettere un dito nel culo ad un uomo......


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Farfalla eviterò sempre di rispondermi: TU NON SEI LE DONNE.
> 
> Non ho parlato di te. Ma in questo voi donne siete tutte uguali, quindi mi confermi e basta
> 
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
Andy...sai che sei proprio un puro di cuore!
A volte la tua ingenuità....rasenta la mia...
Ma dici sempre cose che accadono...eccome se accadono...
Bocca mia taci...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Tubarao (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bocca mia taci...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



No no.....dicci....


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> MK, io ho conosciuto donne che invece... la cena in cambio è l'onorario della loro compagnia...
> 
> Ma vabbè... tutte strane qui...
> 
> Andy da *Taranto*... passo e chiudo...


Andy un pugliese che parla male della Puglia non si può sentire eh. La devo difendere io che so' milanese. Il mondo alla rovescia . Dai vediamo se con le friulane andrà meglio su su.


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> MK, io ho conosciuto donne che invece...* la cena in cambio è l'onorario della loro compagnia...
> 
> *Ma vabbè... tutte strane qui...
> 
> Andy da *Taranto*... passo e chiudo...


così poco, mon dieu


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> così poco, mon dieu


Come? Impara a fare i conti...le equazioni...

Cena + compagnia di lui = compagnia di lei


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*OT*



JON ha detto:


> Come? Impara a fare i conti...le equazioni...
> 
> Cena + compagnia di lui = compagnia di lei


HO visto che a te i video escono normali, ai miei esce solo il link 

JON mi spieghi come postare i video?

Che codice usi?

GRAZIE!



ps visto che entrambi siamo Ospiti  TU, come fai?


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No, non hai capito.
> Nessuno qui fa investimenti.
> Ma molte donne marciano sul tuo essere uomo elegante e raffinato... che paga la cena...
> 
> ...


ma cosa intendi per investire?


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> HO visto che a te i video escono normali, ai miei esce solo il link
> 
> JON mi spieghi come postare i video?
> 
> ...


a me sembra che i tuoi video si vedano.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*OT*



Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che i tuoi video si vedano.



SI ma non il televisionino, esce il link su cui cliccare


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> HO visto che a te i video escono normali, ai miei esce solo il link
> 
> JON mi spieghi come postare i video?
> 
> ...


Sai che stavo già pensando di dirti come fare?

Comunque, quota uno di quei miei post e vedi...semplice no?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che stavo già pensando di dirti come fare?
> 
> Comunque, quota uno di quei miei post e vedi...semplice no?


OK, vado a fare la prova


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

jon sei manhattan?


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> jon sei manhattan?


Sono JON, che domande...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Pensate sempre al sesso?
> TU pensi sempre al sesso?
> 
> Dove l'ho scritto?
> ...


Per me è la regola e per molte delle donne che frequento...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Purtroppo nessuna come te... mi sembra che tu sia l'unica, no?


No non lo sono.
Sei tu che hai questo concetto ma semplicemente perchè hai frequentato le donne sbagliate


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Sai che stavo già pensando di dirti come fare?
> 
> Comunque, quota uno di quei miei post e vedi...semplice no?



non mi esce un cacchio


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> non mi esce un cacchio


miiiiii ma se si vedono che te ne fai del televisorino
:sbatti:


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> non mi esce un cacchio


[video].......[/video]

Quota questo, al posto dei puntini metti il tuo link.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*sempre OT.*



Minerva ha detto:


> miiiiii ma se si vedono che te ne fai del televisorino
> :sbatti:


sono una persona ordinata, quasi precisa ahahah mi piacciono le cose ben fatte


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> [video=youtube;nE1jE_vNqKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nE1jE_vNqKs&feature=related[/video]
> 
> Quota questo, al posto dei puntini metti il tuo link.



booooooooooooooH


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> booooooooooooooH


Ce l'hai quasi fatta...devi lavorarci un po' su... :mrgreen:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*EGGIA'*



JON ha detto:


> Ce l'hai quasi fatta...devi lavorarci un po' su... :mrgreen:


GIA' GIA' GIA


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> jon sei manhattan?


Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero.


----------



## Salomè (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Abbiamo avuto lo stesso pensiero.


OT: gran bella firma MK...mi hai fatto venir voglia di riascoltarla...e oggi non sarebbe proprio il giorno giusto!


----------



## MK (14 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> OT: gran bella firma MK...mi hai fatto venir voglia di riascoltarla...e oggi non sarebbe proprio il giorno giusto!


L'ho postata nel thread delle canzoni :smile:. Capossela è uno dei miei grandi amori. Mi fa piacere che piaccia anche a te.


----------



## Non Registrato (14 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> così poco, mon dieu



Le amanti te la danno per molto meno.... praticamente a gratis e a chiamata.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*Sei veramente un AMICO*



JON ha detto:


> Ce l'hai quasi fatta...devi lavorarci un po' su... :mrgreen:



GRAZIE JON! 


 TE la meriti e TE la dedico:


[video=youtube;Ay9i0bPot2I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=Ay9i0bPot2I[/video]


PERO' NON TI AMO EH AHAHAH


----------



## free (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> MK, io ho conosciuto donne che invece... la cena in cambio è l'onorario della loro compagnia...
> 
> Ma vabbè... tutte strane qui...
> 
> Andy da *Taranto*... passo e chiudo...



Andy, e invitala a mangiare un gelato!
sembra che vuoi fare bella figura offrendo una cena, ma ti secca pagare la cena, un po' come avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
se è ovvio, come è ovvio, che chi invita deve pagare (non si tratta di approfittare, ma di buone maniere), trova un'altra strada, mica è obbligatorio l'invito a cena
comunque sia, se una donna è veramente interessata a un uomo, lo si capisce chiaramente, cena o non cena


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> GRAZIE JON!
> 
> 
> TE la meriti e TE la dedico:
> ...


bellissima canzone... proprio bella


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Andy, e invitala a mangiare un gelato!
> sembra che vuoi fare bella figura offrendo una cena, ma ti secca pagare la cena, un po' come avere la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca
> se è ovvio, come è ovvio, che chi invita deve pagare (non si tratta di approfittare, ma di buone maniere), trova un'altra strada, mica è obbligatorio l'invito a cena
> *comunque sia, se una donna è veramente interessata a un uomo, lo si capisce chiaramente, cena o non cena*


:up:


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> bellissima canzone... proprio bella


E vero! colgo ancora l'occasione per dire a JON Grazie AMICO MIO


----------



## JON (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> E vero! colgo ancora l'occasione per dire a JON Grazie AMICO MIO


Di niente Marì, per cosi poco.

Puoi approfondire, se vuoi.  http://www.actionscript.it/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#url


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*amico mio*



JON ha detto:


> Di niente Marì, per cosi poco.
> 
> Puoi approfondire, se vuoi.  http://www.actionscript.it/forum/misc.php?do=bbcode#url


Vai quoncio quoncio mica voglio diventare un'esperta  io mi contento di poco ... e godo Tanto AHAHAH (PER RESTARE IN TEMA DEL 3D AHAHAH)




PS quante cose si possono imparare in un 3d del genere ahahahah ... tutto serve


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*Mi/Ti chiedo*



stellina ha detto:


> bellissima canzone... proprio bella



Siccome mi sembri una pesona molto gentile  mi sai dire che fine ha fatto Simy?

e' da molto che non la leggo


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*QUINDI:*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non c'è nessun afflusso di massa, non che io abbia notato. C'è un lieve aumento di media delle registrazioni, ma nulla che potrebbe indicare una qualunque tendenza particolare.
> 
> 40 minuti di applausi sono sufficienti per far sentire male tutti



A questo punto  potresti ri-abilitare Stermi' , o no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Stò solo dicendo che sentire un uomo nel 2012 parlare di offrire una cena ad una donna come sorta d*'investimento pre-scopata* mi provoca un frullio di pelotas non indifferente.





Tebe ha detto:


> :up::up::up:



Tuba, allungoti in mp codice iban per versamento del copyright

:carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> I gesti cavallereschii dovrebbero bandirli. Sono stati la mia rovina.
> E se non paghi... sei un morto di fame.
> Perchè... l'uomo paga, no? Se ci si ferma qui, tutti felici e contenti. Almeno per la serata, che poi vieni "ringraziato"...
> 
> ...


Guarda....io non mi sono mai davvero posta il problema di chi debba pagare....
Generalmente, quando sono con uomini, il conto è già stato pagato prima che io possa ipotizzare di farlo.
Cafoni come quelli che descrivi tu non ne ho mai incontrati...

Uno delle tue parti (intendo dire Meridione generico) con cui uscivo,
un giorno ebbe la ventura di trovarsi con me la sera del mio compleanno.

Ovviamente io chiesi al cameriere di portarmi il conto, vista l'occasione.
Il tipo mi disse, un pò seccato( ma adorabile ): Donna, tu non pagherai mai neanche un caffè quando sei con me

e allungò la card al cameriere.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> A questo punto  potresti ri-abilitare Stermi' , o no?


E ridaje eh?
Farebbe un gesto antidemocratico...
Perchè Stermì non fu bannato.
Ma sputato fuori dal sistema di moderazione no?

Ma lasciar perdere mai tu eh?
Tieniti il tuo stermì fuori dal forum no?

Ma che te frega eh?
Che ti cambia eh?:mexican:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda....io non mi sono mai davvero posta il problema di chi debba pagare....
> Generalmente, quando sono con uomini, il conto è già stato pagato prima che io possa ipotizzare di farlo.
> Cafoni come quelli che descrivi tu non ne ho mai incontrati...
> 
> ...


Si ma nn vedi in questa espressione un gesto di maschilismo becero eh?
Io non mi permetterei mai...
Se una donna mi offre qualcosa io le dico solo...Grazie, sei gentile eh?

Messa in questo modo qua...sembra come dire...noi maschi abbiamo soldi perchè lavoriamo, voi donne non pagate perchè siete delle mantenute eh?

Dai certe mentalità sono cambiate o no?


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Siccome mi sembri una pesona molto gentile  mi sai dire che fine ha fatto Simy?
> 
> e' da molto che non la leggo


ciao marì, no mi spiace non so nulla di lei. mi spiace veramente di non poterti essere d'aiuto anche se però qualche messaggio in giro suo l'ho visto...tipo sul 3d del 13 febbraio, se non sbaglio.


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma nn vedi in questa espressione un gesto di maschilismo becero eh?
> Io non mi permetterei mai...
> Se una donna mi offre qualcosa io le dico solo...Grazie, sei gentile eh?
> 
> ...


però a me piace quando un uomo fa il gesto del gentiluomo: mi scosta la sedia per farmi sedere, mi apre la porta, mi porta la borsa pesante, e perchè no! anche che paghi lui! mi piace avvicinarmi dargli un bacino e sussurrargli "grazie" e vedere come lui si sente fiero di sè....neanche avesse ucciso una belva feroce a mani nude!!!


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao marì, no mi spiace non so nulla di lei. mi spiace veramente di non poterti essere d'aiuto anche se però qualche messaggio in giro suo l'ho visto...tipo sul 3d del 13 febbraio, se non sbaglio.


OK, grazie lo stesso Stellina


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> però a me piace quando un uomo fa il gesto del gentiluomo: mi scosta la sedia per farmi sedere, mi apre la porta, mi porta la borsa pesante, e perchè no! anche che paghi lui! mi piace avvicinarmi dargli un bacino e sussurrargli "grazie" e vedere come lui si sente fiero di sè....neanche avesse ucciso una belva feroce a mani nude!!!


Allora siamo di tante teste usi e costumi...
Sono un pessimo seduttore...guarda un cialtrone che non ti dico, ma ho sempre osservato che gli abili seduttori sanno intuire il tuo lato debole e aprofittarne...
Esempio..tu sei la tipica donna alle prese con la crisi dell'età che passa...esordirà dicendo...ma quanto sei giovane è?

In altre parole...
Credimi telo giuro...io ho cercato di fare il cavaliere...del tipo le sposto la sedia...
Risposta...Ma mi pigli per una cretina? Credi che non sappia spostarmi una sedia da me?
Chi è stato a dirti che io apprezzo sti gesti?


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Siccome mi sembri una pesona molto gentile  mi sai dire che fine ha fatto Simy?
> 
> e' da molto che non la leggo


Ciao Marì... Simy c'è... sta bene, anzi è in gran forma.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda....io non mi sono mai davvero posta il problema di chi debba pagare....
> Generalmente, quando sono con uomini, il conto è già stato pagato prima che io possa ipotizzare di farlo.
> *Cafoni come quelli che descrivi tu non ne ho mai incontrati...*
> 
> ...


Chiara...mi sa che frequentiamo gli stessi  uomini.  E NON ne frequentiamo altri...:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiara...mi sa che frequentiamo gli stessi  uomini.  E NON ne frequentiamo altri...:up:


Già...


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma nn vedi in questa espressione un gesto di maschilismo becero eh?
> Io non mi permetterei mai...
> Se una donna mi offre qualcosa io le dico solo...Grazie, sei gentile eh?
> 
> ...


Non ho letto, ancora, l'eventuale risposta di Chiara ma...non è in questi termini.
Non è questione di mentalità.
E' questione di cavalleria. Di ruoli in certi momenti...
E' stile.


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (14 Febbraio 2012)

*ne ero certa*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao Marì... *Simy c'è... sta bene, anzi è in gran forma.*



OK, grazie anche a te.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Già...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: (era troppo facile l'ironia però!)


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> comunque sia, se una donna è veramente interessata a un uomo, lo si capisce chiaramente, cena o non cena


Giusto, dopotutto questo è il forum dell'amore, no?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda....io non mi sono mai davvero posta il problema di chi debba pagare....
> Generalmente, quando sono con uomini, il conto è già stato pagato prima che io possa ipotizzare di farlo.
> Cafoni come quelli che descrivi tu non ne ho mai incontrati...
> 
> ...


Certo, e tu lo hai fermato, no?


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora siamo di tante teste usi e costumi...
> Sono un pessimo seduttore...guarda un cialtrone che non ti dico, ma ho sempre osservato che gli abili seduttori sanno intuire il tuo lato debole e aprofittarne...
> Esempio..tu sei la tipica donna alle prese con la crisi dell'età che passa...esordirà dicendo...ma quanto sei giovane è?
> 
> ...


una a cui non piace la galanteria...1 su 100!!! 
la galanteria ti fa sentire preziosa...almeno a me!


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> *Andy un pugliese che parla male della Puglia non si può sentire eh.* La devo difendere io che so' milanese. Il mondo alla rovescia . Dai vediamo se con le friulane andrà meglio su su.


Io sono sempre dell'idea che la critica debba essere fatta da chi vive una data realtà.
Mai fatta da chi vive da fuori.
In questo caso non penso sia giusto dare commenti su realtà che non si vivono.
Sì, io sono di Taranto ed è una città da rifondare.
Sfido chiunque a dimostrarmi il contrario.

E attenti!

Io non faccio paragoni, non parlo di realtà relativa, ma di realtà assoluta. 

Ok, vieni qui, e trovati in infrasettimana a girare per il centro in cerca di un locale, poi sappimi dire.

Una domenica sera, al centro incontrai due turisti, mi fermarono e la donna mi chiese: ma esistono pizzerie aperte?

E io: sì, quella nascosta lì a destra, ma fanno la pizza surgelata. Le altre sono chiuse, e dovreste uscire più in periferia...

Alè ohoh gente

PS: e Taranto in termini di popolazione è tra le città più grandi di Italia... manco un locale aperto la sera il giovedì...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> A questo punto  potresti ri-abilitare Stermi' , o no?


Non ha ancora fatto la richiesta ufficiale dei 15 minuti di gloria e i 40 minuti di applausi ... essenziali per la riammissione


----------



## geko (14 Febbraio 2012)

Mah, io questa cosa della cena non la capisco, che c'entra l'investimento? Investimento de che?

Io offro la cena ad amiche che sono solo amiche e con le quali quindi non trombo, per il semplice piacere di farlo... Che male c'è?

Poi se proprio devo fare mente locale, nella mia esperienza prima si trombava e poi si andava a mangiare, in effetti. 

Comunque Andy, non è per criticare la tua zona eh, i luoghi comuni penso che si sia capito che non mi piacciono... Ma io con le ragazze provenienti da lì non è che abbia avuto gran belle esperienze.  Diciamo che pensavano un po' troppo alla storia del buon partito ecc ecc per i miei gusti... Io davanti a questo genere di cose ci metto 1 nanosecondo a dileguarmi.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Certo, e tu lo hai fermato, no?


beh, l'avrei fermato se avessi avuto intenzione di rovinare la scopata che ne seguì.....


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mah, io questa cosa della cena non la capisco, che c'entra l'investimento? Investimento de che?
> 
> Io offro la cena ad amiche che sono solo amiche e con le quali quindi non trombo, per il semplice piacere di farlo... Che male c'è?
> 
> ...


domanda: e se fosse il contrario? prima si mangia e poi si tromba che ne penseresti di una coppia che fa così?


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Comunque, a scanso di equivoci che leggo...

Io non parlo di investimento o calcoli.

Sono uscito con amiche tranquillamente a mangiare una pizza, anche su invito loro ed ho uscito io i soldi. Perchè me lo sentivo, questione di buona educazione (fate come volete) e senza avere o sperare in nulla in cambio. Semplicemente una serata serena in gentile compagnia.

E quante volte insistevo io perchè loro volevano pagare...

No, non parlo di questo...

Parlo delle "compagne": coloro che in un locale, al conto, stanno ben bene ferme, aspettando il gesto cavalleresco...
Nulla di male per carità...

Ma poi tu mi cornifichi e ti dimentichi di me?

E mi parlate di educazione?

E questo che voglio dire: la prossima volta, la ragazza giusta sarà sicuramente quella che mi dirà: stasera pago io, anche per te.

Mi è successo una volta con una mia ex: lo voleva fare spesso, ma non lavorava, e la bloccavo io... ed è la persona che più rimpiango nella mia vita.

Le altre... tutta fuffa: si paga uno alla volta il conto...

Tutta speculazione nascosta da buone maniere... dal diritto di essere donna e quindi campare gratis sulla spalle di chi... poi viene sfanculato...


----------



## geko (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> domanda: e se fosse il contrario? prima si mangia e poi si tromba che ne penseresti di una coppia che fa così?


Che cambia? A stomaco pieno ancora meglio no? 

La mia era una battuta per dire che non porto a cena ed offro io perché mi aspetto qualcosa in cambio, ecco. Se andiamo a cena è per passare un paio d'ore a mangiare e parlare, non per 'prepararmi' la scopata.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma nn vedi in questa espressione un gesto di maschilismo becero eh?
> Io non mi permetterei mai...
> Se una donna mi offre qualcosa io le dico solo...Grazie, sei gentile eh?
> 
> ...


Ma se lui ha piacere di pagare quando è con me, perchè dovrei distoglierlo dal farlo?
A che pro?

Non è maschilismo, è virilità

Se proprio voglio pagare qualcosa a un uomo, gli faccio un regalo, no?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Comunque, a scanso di equivoci che leggo...
> 
> Io non parlo di investimento o calcoli.
> 
> ...



eh sì, a volte sono le donne che fanno la differenza.....

se uscissi con me e con tebe mica avresti di questi problemi


----------



## Andy (14 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> è sì, a volte sono le donne che fanno la differenza.....
> 
> se uscissi con me e con tebe mica avresti di questi problemi


Anche perchè ora non sto lavorando regolarmente: quindi di soldi, davvero, ne ho pochi da spendere


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Che cambia? A stomaco pieno ancora meglio no?
> 
> La mia era una battuta per dire che non porto a cena ed offro io perché mi aspetto qualcosa in cambio, ecco. Se andiamo a cena è per passare un paio d'ore a mangiare e parlare, non per 'prepararmi' la scopata.


avevo capito la battuta...ma nella mia relazione prima si mangia e poi si tromba...volevo sapere che ne pensavi di una coppia di amanti che preferisce mangiare parlando e poi se avanza tempo....


----------



## geko (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> avevo capito la battuta...ma nella mia relazione prima si mangia e poi si tromba...volevo sapere che ne pensavi di una coppia di amanti che preferisce mangiare parlando e poi se avanza tempo....


Cosa penso? Boh. Non so che tipo di relazione abbiate... Magari per voi il sesso viene dopo, molti amanti invece si vedono solo per quello e tutto il resto è una mera formalità. Quando sono stato con una donna sposata, non si poteva andare al ristorante, troppo rischioso, troppe paranoie, ma non avevamo una storia di sesso, così mangiavamo a casa spesso, e spesso cucinavo io per lei... ma non perché lei mi desse qualcosa in cambio, ma per il semplice gusto di farlo, perché a me piace il cibo e condividerlo con chi mi piace... Ognuno vive le cose a suo modo. Ma quel genere di 'baratto' (io pago, così tu me la dai) io non l'ho mai vissuto. Se pago è perché mi va di offrire, stop.


----------



## Tebe (14 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Anche perchè ora non sto lavorando regolarmente: quindi di soldi, davvero, ne ho pochi da spendere


Che paranoie ti fai Andy...hai già la certezza che pagheremmo io e Chiara no? Saresti tu il toy in quel caso...l'attrice della situazione. Parole tue...considerato che ci hai inquadrate così bene.:diavoletto:


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Cosa penso? Boh. Non so che tipo di relazione abbiate... Magari per voi il sesso viene dopo, molti amanti invece si vedono solo per quello e tutto il resto è una mera formalità. Quando sono stato con una donna sposata, non si poteva andare al ristorante, troppo rischioso, troppe paranoie, ma non avevamo una storia di sesso, così mangiavamo a casa spesso, e spesso cucinavo io per lei... ma non perché lei mi desse qualcosa in cambio, ma per il semplice gusto di farlo, perché a me piace il cibo e condividerlo con chi mi piace... Ognuno vive le cose a suo modo. *Ma quel genere di 'baratto' (io pago, così tu me la dai) io non l'ho mai vissuto. Se pago è perché mi va di offrire, stop.*


esatto! i gesti galanti sono graziosi (ad esempio il signore di 80 anni che mi tiene aperta la porta in posta, l'altro signore di 75 che quando mi vede triste mi regala un cioccolatino) perchè sono sintomo di animo gentile ma se mi accorgo che lo fai per scopi reconditi...per me è game over su qualsiasi fronte!!!!!!


----------



## geko (14 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> esatto! i gesti galanti sono graziosi (ad esempio il signore di 80 anni che mi tiene aperta la porta in posta, l'altro signore di 75 che quando mi vede triste mi regala un cioccolatino) perchè sono sintomo di animo gentile ma se mi accorgo che lo fai per scopi reconditi...per me è game over su qualsiasi fronte!!!!!!


Ma sai certe cose non funzionano a comando... In un certo modo o ci sei o non ci sei. Vale per gli uomini come per le donne, io ad esempio, per quanto mi possa sforzare, non potrei mai essere uno di quelli che tra amici soltanto maschi si lascia andare a tutti i racconti delle cose fatte con quella o con quell'altra... Perché sono riservato e secondo me certe cose devono rimanere tra me e la persona che era con me in quel momento, punto. Allo stesso modo, non puoi chiedere ad uno che è grezzo inside made in tamarrolandia di tenerti aperta la porta. È una questione di modo di essere.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma se lui ha piacere di pagare quando è con me, perchè dovrei distoglierlo dal farlo?
> A che pro?
> 
> Non è maschilismo, è virilità
> ...


Mah secondo me sai...non per contraddirti...
La virilità è tutta un'altra cosa...
No non dovresti distorglielo dal farlo eh?
Se una donna mi dice offro io...mica la distolgo eh?


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

*Grazie per aver risposto*



Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non ha ancora fatto la richiesta ufficiale dei 15 minuti di gloria e i 40 minuti di applausi ... essenziali per la riammissione


Ricevoto e passo.

CIA'


----------



## Mari'_La Bannata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Mari'_La Bannata ha detto:


> Ricevuto e passo.
> 
> CIA'


  Thumbs up


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Chiara...mi sa che frequentiamo gli stessi  uomini.  E NON ne frequentiamo altri...:up:



vabbè, dai, Tebe
così sembra che ti va sempre tutto come hai preventivato tu!
quando si frequenta una persona nuova, può capitare di essersi fatte alcune idee che poi non coincidono esattamente con la realtà
ci sono degli atteggiamenti che per alcuni possono risultare intollerabli o irritanti, per altri no; ma questo lo si scopre solo in corso d'opera!
poi dipende tanto dall'umore del momento, almeno per me: a volte può bastare una parola fuori luogo per farmi cadere la balle, altre volte invece penso: ma chissenefrega!  mica casca il mondo! (Conte docet!):mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non è maschilismo, è virilità
> *


Io la virilità di un uomo la vedo in tante cose... ma in questa ... giuro... nel portafoglio non l'ho mai vista. Sarà perchè non ci ho mai guardato dentro...


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la virilità di un uomo la vedo in tante cose... ma in questa ... giuro... nel portafoglio non l'ho mai vista. Sarà perchè non ci ho mai guardato dentro...



Posso fare una battuta ? 

M da quando il cosino si conserva nel portafogli ? ùazz!! 

Mò mi informo se vendono portafogli a tema. 

Claudio.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma nn vedi in questa espressione un gesto di maschilismo becero eh?
> Io non mi permetterei mai...
> Se una donna mi offre qualcosa io le dico solo...Grazie, sei gentile eh?
> 
> ...


cosa devo leggere..ma Conte ha ragione Chiara!!!!Non esiste fare pagare una donna...io mi offendo a morte solo alla richiesta..ma scherziamo???


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cosa devo leggere..ma Conte ha ragione Chiara!!!!Non esiste fare pagare una donna...io mi offendo a morte solo alla richiesta..ma scherziamo???


Già far pagare una donna, non si fa! e prenderla per il culo tradendola si ? 

Claudio.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io sono sempre dell'idea che la critica debba essere fatta da chi vive una data realtà.
> Mai fatta da chi vive da fuori.
> In questo caso non penso sia giusto dare commenti su realtà che non si vivono.
> Sì, io sono di Taranto ed è una città da rifondare.
> ...


Andy le radici vanno onorate, non disprezzate. Mi hai fatto venire in mente una canzone dei Sud Sound System (che se non li conosci, sono salentini) adesso la posto.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Già far pagare una donna, non si fa! e prenderla per il culo tradendola si ?
> 
> Claudio.


se ieri sera hai scopato male non e'colpa mia...


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la virilità di un uomo la vedo in tante cose... ma in questa ... giuro... nel portafoglio non l'ho mai vista. Sarà perchè non ci ho mai guardato dentro...


giusto
piuttosto direi che il fatto di avere o meno disponibilità economica ha dei riflessi importanti sullo stile di vita di una persona, tanto da diventare "per forza" parte del suo essere
può sembrare un discorso troppo materialista, ma, a ben vedere, io sono così come sono anche perchè ho o non ho risorse economiche
da qui discende che se in una coppia c'è uno molto più benestante dell'altro, non vi è nulla di male se il primo utilizza il proprio denaro per rendere più agevole l'esistenza anche all'altro, anzi, direi che il contrario svelerebbe una grettezza d'animo dalla quale sarebbe meglio stare alla larga, secondo me!


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> se ieri sera hai scopato male non e'colpa mia...


complimenti per la risposta profonda e intelligente


(nel caso non lo capissi, è un commento ironico)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io la virilità di un uomo la vedo in tante cose... ma in questa ... giuro... nel portafoglio non l'ho mai vista. Sarà perchè non ci ho mai guardato dentro...


Non è il portafoglio, è il gesto...

...ma proprio non ci arrivate?


----------



## stellina (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non è il portafoglio, è il gesto...
> *
> ...ma proprio non ci arrivate?


:up::up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

free ha detto:


> giusto
> piuttosto direi che il fatto di avere o meno disponibilità economica ha dei riflessi importanti sullo stile di vita di una persona, tanto da diventare "per forza" parte del suo essere
> può sembrare un discorso troppo materialista, ma, a ben vedere, io sono così come sono anche perchè ho o non ho risorse economiche
> da qui discende che se in una coppia c'è uno molto più benestante dell'altro, non vi è nulla di male se il primo utilizza il proprio denaro per rendere più agevole l'esistenza anche all'altro, anzi, direi che il contrario svelerebbe una grettezza d'animo dalla quale sarebbe meglio stare alla larga, secondo me!


CAZZATE

non allargate il discorso a temi che non c'entrano un fico secco
benestante o non benestante, che c'entra?

un uomo acquista in virilità se si dimostra ( ma dovrei dire: se è, naturalmente) generoso/disponibile
non a portarti il mazzo di fiori o il regalo ipocrita, 
ma se sa prendersi cura di te quando sei con lui 
al di là che tu (donna) lo voglia e lo richieda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah secondo me sai...non per contraddirti...
> *La virilità è tutta un'altra cosa...*
> No non dovresti distorglielo dal farlo eh?
> Se una donna mi dice offro io...mica la distolgo eh?


ma tu puoi contraddirmi come e quanto vuoi 

se non hai ragione non ce l'hai

la virilità è adempiere alla propria natura di uomo
e questo ne fa parte, che a voi piaccia o no

tutto il resto è fuffa

già che uomini (maschi) si perdano in una disquisizione del genere
a sindacare come e quanto

fa pericolosamente declinare la loro virilità


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> complimenti per la risposta profonda e intelligente
> 
> 
> (nel caso non lo capissi, è un commento ironico)


Infatti non gli avevo risposto, la sua risposta è stato come un suo presentarsi.

Claudio.


----------



## Andy (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CAZZATE
> 
> non allargate il discorso a temi che non c'entrano un fico secco
> benestante o non benestante, che c'entra?
> ...


Infatti io parlo proprio di questo.

Non è una questione di soldi o portafoglio.

Ma chiediamoci: nella vita una ottima persona da questo punto di vista lo è con tutti? O investe nelle persone che ritiene più importanti per la sua vita?

Dico "investe" non con l'intento materialistico, ma per una semplice questione di tempo e di scelte.

L'uomo corretto ed educato non frequenta i delinquenti o le persone che non ritiene di dover frequentare: frequenta le persone che lo fanno stare bene e verso cui vuole essere quello che è.

Il problema, allora, io lo sto spostando proprio *verso "quelle" persone*: se a distanza di tempo, scopri che il tuo investimento è stato inutile (io credevo che tu avessi certi valori, ci ho perso un anno dietro, e poi scopro che sei una attrice, e fin quando andava bene assorbivi tutto come una spugna, anche le serate in crociera, pagate da me...), sei, dopo, costretto a valutare attentamente anche quelle altre poche persone che frequenterai da zero.

Tutto qui. Non bisogna mai fidarsi di nessuno, e nel dubbio, non è meglio che, seduti ad un tavolo, si decida: ognuno paga per sè? Almeno come gesto, come richiesta. Naturalmente pago io.
Ma la prossima paghi tu, tu me lo chiedi, e io non insisto.

Così almeno posso dire di avere condiviso una storia.

E non rimanere con l'amaro in bocca del *ho dato tutto io*. Che te ne accorgi solo dopo, *se sei troppo educato... E loro lo sanno...*


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CAZZATE
> 
> non allargate il discorso a temi che non c'entrano un fico secco
> benestante o non benestante, che c'entra?
> ...


Magari un compagno che poi diventa marito ? cioè quella persona che ti capisce e ti fa capire tramite gesti e non ? un uomo cioè. Colui che raffigura nei suoi movimenti, gesta, azioni quello che, sono i tuoi ideali. 

Claudio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Magari un compagno che poi diventa marito ? cioè quella persona che ti capisce e ti fa capire tramite gesti e non ? un uomo cioè.* Colui che raffigura nei suoi movimenti, gesta, azioni quello che, sono i tuoi ideali.
> 
> *Claudio.


no, colui che raffigura solo se stesso, e per questo lo amo.gli ideali li lascio alle ragazzine


----------



## Non Registrato (15 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, colui che raffigura solo se stesso, e per questo lo amo.gli ideali li lascio alle ragazzine



Facile dire quello che hai scritto tu, anche se è vero.
Ma proprio tu che, sei riuscita a correggermi sulla maschera di Pirandello, mi scrivi questo ?

Claudio.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no, colui che raffigura solo se stesso, e per questo lo amo.gli ideali li lascio alle ragazzine



:up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti io parlo proprio di questo.
> 
> Non è una questione di soldi o portafoglio.
> 
> ...


vedi sopra, post 301


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Guarda....io non mi sono mai davvero posta il problema di chi debba pagare....
> Generalmente, quando sono con uomini, il conto è già stato pagato prima che io possa ipotizzare di farlo.
> Cafoni come quelli che descrivi tu non ne ho mai incontrati...
> 
> ...


Ma io non parlerei mai così ad una donna che ho invitato a cena, a prescindere dai nostri rapporti. Io pago, ma parlare così mi sa di maschilismo, come dire 'Donna, qua l'uomo sono io, tu pensa a stirare'... Le donne che frequento io perlomeno, lo prenderebbero come un insulto alla loro intelligenza e parità e mi darebbero dello spaccone. Io semplicemente pago, poi quando mi dicono 'ma no dai, non è giusto, perché sempre tu' rispondo 'dai, la prossima volta' con un sorriso. Poi la volta successiva faccio comunque di testa mia ma... Secondo me il tizio in questione è stato un po' cafone, specie se l'ha fatto davanti al cameriere. Io da donna mi sarei sentita a disagio ecco...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CAZZATE
> 
> non allargate il discorso a temi che non c'entrano un fico secco
> benestante o non benestante, che c'entra?
> ...


Prendersi cura e tirare fuori il portafoglio sono due cose ben diverse, secondo me. Anzi, dubito fortemente che dietro quel gesto ci sia l'intenzione di prendersi cura di una pesona, piuttosto quella di affermare una sorta di prerogativa a volte affatto lusinghiera.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Ma io non parlerei mai così ad una donna che ho invitato a cena*, a prescindere dai nostri rapporti. Io pago, ma parlare così mi sa di maschilismo, come dire 'Donna, qua l'uomo sono io, tu pensa a stirare'... Le donne che frequento io perlomeno, lo prenderebbero come un insulto alla loro intelligenza e parità e mi darebbero dello spaccone. Io semplicemente pago, poi quando mi dicono 'ma no dai, non è giusto, perché sempre tu' rispondo 'dai, la prossima volta' con un sorriso. Poi la volta successiva faccio comunque di testa mia ma... Secondo me il tizio in questione è stato un po' cafone, specie se l'ha fatto davanti al cameriere. Io da donna mi sarei sentita a disagio ecco...


Non hai letto? 

ha avuto la ventura di trovarsi a cena con me....nessun invito

il tipo sa essere spaccone, e pure maschilista, 
so bene cosa gli piace
e lui sa bene di avere di fronte una donna intelligente

non mi sento inferiore


ma tu fai bene a comportarti così come fai


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> *Prendersi cura e tirare fuori il portafoglio sono due cose ben diverse*, secondo me. Anzi, dubito fortemente che dietro quel gesto ci sia l'intenzione di prendersi cura di una pesona, piuttosto quella di affermare una sorta di prerogativa a volte affatto lusinghiera.



sono d'accordo col grassetto

il resto del post è luogo comune


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma io non parlerei mai così ad una donna che ho invitato a cena, a prescindere dai nostri rapporti. Io pago, ma parlare così mi sa di maschilismo, come dire 'Donna, qua l'uomo sono io, tu pensa a stirare'... Le donne che frequento io perlomeno, lo prenderebbero come un insulto alla loro intelligenza e parità e mi darebbero dello spaccone. Io semplicemente pago, poi quando mi dicono 'ma no dai, non è giusto, perché sempre tu' rispondo 'dai, la prossima volta' con un sorriso. Poi la volta successiva faccio comunque di testa mia ma... Secondo me il tizio in questione è stato un po' cafone, specie se l'ha fatto davanti al cameriere. Io da donna mi sarei sentita a disagio ecco...


ma va laaaaa

un vero uomo sa come comportarsi, così come una vera donna...un invito a cena è UN INVITO A CENA non un "andiamo a mangiare insieme" e un uomo come si deve offre senza dare chance alla donna...

fermo restando che anche la donna può invitare a cena e a quel punto è si da cafoni dire "no, pago io" se lei ha veramente questo piacere...

io in america provai più volte ad offrire...ma credo solo 2 volte ci riuscii visto che LEI aveva sempre già organizzato tutto per non farmi pagare...donna di una concrettezza sconvolgente...

una donna dovrebbe sentirsi a disagio difronte ad un uomo che dice "mia cara, tu con me non pagherai mai"???
ma per piacere...io donne così non ne ho mai conosciute...sono i modi che determinano, non le parole in se per se...

...se la volta successiva quella donna vorra offire la cena, stai ben tranquillo che se lo vorrà veramente saprà organizzarsi in modo tale da poter dire, con fare convincente e intrigante "mio caro, sta volta offro io"...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Infatti io parlo proprio di questo.
> 
> Non è una questione di soldi o portafoglio.
> 
> ...


Andy quando si ama non si investe. SI AMA e basta. Forse dovresti riflettere di più su questa cosa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> il resto del post è luogo comune


Come il fatto che un uomo riesca a dimostrare la sua virilità solo di fronte ad una donna che glielo permette. Grazie al cielo ne ho conosciuti altri.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come il fatto che un uomo riesca a dimostrare la sua virilità solo di fronte ad una donna che glielo permette. Grazie al cielo ne ho conosciuti altri.


:up:, lo so sono noiosa ma oggi proprio non riesco a smettere di quotarti!


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma va laaaaa
> 
> un vero uomo sa come comportarsi, così come una vera donna...un invito a cena è UN INVITO A CENA non un "andiamo a mangiare insieme" e un uomo come si deve offre senza dare chance alla donna...
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non sono riuscito a spiegarmi. Vedi Cheater, è proprio questo il punto: ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose. Non ti sto infatti dicendo che sei tu a non aver colto il senso del mio post, anche se lo penso.  
Io non mi rivolgerei mai così ad una donna, ma nemmeno ad un amico. E non c'entra niente l'invito o chi ha i soldi e chi no. Io non faccio così nemmeno con i miei 'subordinati', la colazione al bar la offro io ma mica te lo faccio pesare o mi atteggio come per dire 'io guadagno di più, quindi è giusto così'. Un gesto se fatto spontaneamente e con il cuore rimane un gesto, non c'è bisogno di sottolinearne il valore con le parole.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Un gesto se fatto spontaneamente e con il cuore rimane un gesto, non c'è bisogno di sottolinearne il valore con le parole.


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Febbraio 2012)

Rispondo citando nessuno in particolare e tutti in generale.

Compiere determinati gesti, quali pagare una cena o una Guinnes al pub, non è dimostrare la propria virilità nel senso letterale del termne. E' semplicemente un far sentire la propria presenza. Alla stessa stregua di camminare per strada, aver voglia di un aperitivo, fermarsi al primo bar e quanto meno chiederle: "Ti piace qui ?".

Sono d'accordo con chi dice che è sbagliato farne un punto d'onore. Lo vedo più come un gioco delle parti che è sempre esistito, un gioco al quale tutti e due giocano sapendo di giocarci, un gioco al quale non danno molta importanza ma al quale piace giocare. E poi la cosa fondamentale è sempre la spontaneità, se certe cose le fai perchè le devi fare e non perchè ti viene naturale farle, a stò punto conviene fare come quelli che quando portano l'amante al motel dicono: paghiamo ognuno per la sua metà.......


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> CAZZATE
> 
> non allargate il discorso a temi che non c'entrano un fico secco
> benestante o non benestante, che c'entra?
> ...



cazzate!
io mi curo di me stessa quando sono sola e anche quando sono in compagnia, e ci tengo a far star bene la persona che amo
ma chi le vuole 'ste cure? cos'è, una badante?
le buone maniere non vanno confuse con una presunta "virilità" non richiesta
e l'economia, che fa girare il mondo, non ha nessuna influenza sui modi di fare? tutte balle


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Mi sa che non sono riuscito a spiegarmi. Vedi Cheater, è proprio questo il punto: ci sono modi e modi di dire le cose. Non ti sto infatti dicendo che *sei tu a non aver colto il senso del mio post*, anche se lo penso.
> Io non mi rivolgerei mai così ad una donna, ma nemmeno ad un amico. E non c'entra niente l'invito o chi ha i soldi e chi no. Io non faccio così nemmeno con i miei 'subordinati', la colazione al bar la offro io ma *mica te lo faccio pesare o mi atteggio come per dire 'io guadagno di più, quindi è giusto così'.* Un gesto se fatto spontaneamente e con il cuore rimane un gesto, non c'è bisogno di sottolinearne il valore con le parole.


probabile (primo grassetto)

un po' troppo pippa mentale (secondo grassetto)

cioè...se a una donna dico "con me non pagherai mai" automaticamente intendo che io sono più ricco e lei non vale un kazzo??? boh.....e tra l'altro sei certo che alla donna non piaccia l'atteggiamento di chi sicuro di se vuole offrire con eleganza anche se con un pizzico di arroganza ma ben usata...

ripeto...troppi uomini cominciano a ragionare come donne e viceversa...IO mi ci trovo male in questo!!!


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ripeto...troppi uomini cominciano a ragionare come donne e viceversa...IO mi ci trovo male in questo!!!


Problema tuo quindi, per fortuna le persone si evolvono e anche i ruoli maschio/femmina.


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Problema tuo, per fortuna le persone si evolvono e anche i ruoli maschio/femmina.


intanto però si continua a tradire a "minkia piena" e il dato è in costante aumento...e sospetto che questa cosa incida...

boh...sai, il mio mondo...


----------



## Andy (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Andy quando si ama non si investe. SI AMA e basta. *Forse dovresti riflettere di più su questa cosa.*


Ma non ci capiamo: sì, è logico. 
Ma perchè non sono in grado di capire che mi stanno fregando...

In base a quello che dici... le ho prese nel culo.

Continuerà, issando ancora una volta la bandiera dei *miei *sentimenti?

O sarebbe meglio stare col coltello nascosto nella manica? E se le cose sono belle, metterlo da parte?

In questa cosa non si deve più credere. *Perchè è proprio sul sentimento che giocano gli altri.*


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> intanto però si continua a tradire a "minkia piena" e il dato è in costante aumento...e sospetto che questa cosa incida...
> 
> boh...sai, il mio mondo...


Secondo me si continua a tradire perchè il sesso sta dappertutto ma manca l'educazione al sentimento. E' facile usare le persone come fossero pezzi di carne. Il cuore non lo si mette in gioco. Delle volte forse non lo si ha nemmeno.


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> probabile (primo grassetto)
> 
> un po' troppo pippa mentale (secondo grassetto)
> 
> ...


Non è una questione di ragionare da uomini o da donne, io sono con una persona e dire 'Donna, tu con me ecc ecc' perdonami ma non è da me. Scherzando lo dico, scherzando peró! 

Non c'entrano i ruoli, c'entra il fare qualcosa per il semplice gusto di farlo. Senza pippe mentali. Pago io perché mi fa piacere offrirti la cena, non perché sia convenzione sociale o peggio perché poi me la dai. Semplice, semplice...


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non ci capiamo: sì, è logico.
> Ma perchè non sono in grado di capire che mi stanno fregando...
> 
> In base a quello che dici... le ho prese nel culo.
> ...


Non ci credi più Andy. Ma vedrai che prima o poi i sentimenti torneranno. I tuoi. E' da te che devi ripartire.


----------



## Andy (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non ci credi più Andy. Ma vedrai che prima o poi i sentimenti torneranno. I tuoi. *E' da te che devi ripartire.*


Di nuovo? Bello, non vedo l'ora, no?

Mai una che... esprima i suoi...

Ma io dovrò farlo, lo richiede l'etica della vita, immolo il mio amore, come sempre: è grazie solo a me che un giorno mi sposerò!!!! La mia ciucciaggine.


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare da uomini o da donne, io sono con una persona e dire 'Donna, tu con me ecc ecc' perdonami ma non è da me. Scherzando lo dico, scherzando peró!
> 
> Non c'entrano i ruoli, c'entra il fare qualcosa per il semplice gusto di farlo. Senza pippe mentali. Pago io perché mi fa piacere offrirti la cena, non perché sia convenzione sociale o peggio perché poi me la dai. Semplice, semplice...


quoto
fermo restando che chi invita, paga
altrimenti basta non invitare!


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare da uomini o da donne, io sono con una persona e dire 'Donna, tu con me ecc ecc' perdonami ma non è da me. Scherzando lo dico, scherzando peró!
> 
> Non c'entrano i ruoli, c'entra il fare qualcosa per il semplice gusto di farlo. Senza pippe mentali. Pago io perché mi fa piacere offrirti la cena, non perché sia convenzione sociale o peggio perché poi me la dai. Semplice, semplice...


ma c'è anche un po' di gioco e di corteggiamento nel dire "mia cara, tu con me non paghi"...

cioè dai...uno dei primi appuntamenti con una che ti piace...è una galanteria accompagnata da un pizzico di modo da spaccone...e probabilmente piace a tante donne...

è una complicità...magari lo dice prendendogli la mano, scandendo le parole e fissandola negli occhi...dai...


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Secondo me si continua a tradire perchè il sesso sta dappertutto ma manca l'educazione al sentimento. E' facile usare le persone come fossero pezzi di carne. Il cuore non lo si mette in gioco. Delle volte forse non lo si ha nemmeno.


e quando ci si innamora di un'altra/altro??? ma contemporaneamente non senti disamore verso la persona con cui stai??? come la mettiamo???

il solo sesso ok, avrei tanto da dire ma capisco il tuo punto di vista...ma il tradimento ha varie forme, ehh???


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare da uomini o da donne, io sono con una persona e dire 'Donna, tu con me ecc ecc' perdonami ma non è da me. Scherzando lo dico, scherzando peró!
> 
> Non c'entrano i ruoli, c'entra il fare qualcosa per il semplice gusto di farlo. Senza pippe mentali. Pago io perché mi fa piacere offrirti la cena, non perché sia convenzione sociale o peggio perché poi me la dai. Semplice, semplice...


pensavo... se un uomo si rivolgesse a me(scherzi esclusi) iniziando con: 'DONNA, tu CON ME farai o non farai questo o quello'... probabilmente rischierebbe gli incisivi... sicuramente andrebbe in bianco, dopo una rapida e semplice spiegazione sulla differenza tra virilità e sboronaggine. Ma dubito che uscirei mai con uno del genere.


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e quando ci si innamora di un'altra/altro??? ma contemporaneamente non senti disamore verso la persona con cui stai??? come la mettiamo???
> 
> il solo sesso ok, avrei tanto da dire ma capisco il tuo punto di vista...ma il tradimento ha varie forme, ehh???


Ho sempre creduto, e continuo a crederlo, che quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona (non nel senso che dicevi tu, gli amori che durano una settimana non sono amori ma infatuazioni) c'è quella persona e basta. Verso la persona con la quale stai provi affetto. Ma sono due cose diverse.


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensavo... se un uomo si rivolgesse a me(scherzi esclusi) iniziando con: 'DONNA, tu CON ME farai o non farai questo o quello'... probabilmente rischierebbe gli incisivi... sicuramente andrebbe in bianco, dopo una rapida e semplice spiegazione sulla differenza tra virilità e sboronaggine. Ma dubito che uscirei mai con uno del genere.


Anche le donne che piacciono a me, ed è anche per questo che mi piacciono. Amiche comprese. Lo scherzo è un'altra cosa, certo, perché è un gioco. Ma poi davanti a qualcun altro? A parte il fatto che mi sentirei un coglione di proporzioni bibicle, credo che mi lancerebbero il tavolo addosso! :mrgreen:


----------



## The Cheater (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ho sempre creduto, e continuo a crederlo, che *quando ci si innamora di un'altra persona* (non nel senso che dicevi tu, gli amori che durano una settimana non sono amori ma infatuazioni) *c'è quella persona e basta*. Verso la persona con la quale stai provi affetto. Ma sono due cose diverse.


lo pensavo anche io...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Anche le donne che piacciono a me, ed è anche per questo che mi piacciono. Amiche comprese. Lo scherzo è un'altra cosa, certo, perché è un gioco. Ma poi davanti a qualcun altro? A parte il fatto che mi sentirei un coglione di proporzioni bibicle, credo che mi lancerebbero il tavolo addosso! :mrgreen:


... quindi quando usciamo tu, MK ed io... paghiamo noi donne?:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... quindi quando usciamo tu, MK ed io... paghiamo noi donne?:mrgreen:


Vedremo! Mangiate tanto? Io sì, quindi vi conviene cominciare a risparmiare! 

L'opzione 'noi paghiamo da bere' non ve la consiglio, perché ho gusti un po' carucci.


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

Ps: TEBE, il conto! :carneval:


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Vedremo! Mangiate tanto? Io sì, quindi vi conviene cominciare a risparmiare!
> 
> L'opzione 'noi paghiamo da bere' non ve la consiglio, perché ho gusti un po' carucci.


Beh non so Sbri ma io non bevo o bevo pochissimo, e mangio niente, quindi si risparmierebbe


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Beh non so Sbri ma io non bevo o bevo pochissimo, e mangio niente, quindi si risparmierebbe


Io non bevo SOLO se devo guidare... e mangio... non si direbbe ma mangio. E pure io ho gusti carucci... mi sa che dividiamo io e Geko, ma se a te sta bene, eh?


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non bevo SOLO se devo guidare... e mangio... non si direbbe ma mangio. E pure io ho gusti carucci... mi sa che dividiamo io e Geko, ma se a te sta bene, eh?


Ok Sbri, aggiudicato, però la volta successiva pago io


----------



## free (15 Febbraio 2012)

tante parole, ma in fondo la differenza è tra:


IO PAGO

e

PAGO IO

semplice, no?


----------



## geko (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io non bevo SOLO se devo guidare... e mangio... non si direbbe ma mangio. E pure io ho gusti carucci... mi sa che dividiamo io e Geko, ma se a te sta bene, eh?


Uhm, non tiriamo fuori il mio lato maschilista eh. Alla guida ci sto io, ci tengo alla pellaccia!



MK ha detto:


> Ok Sbri, aggiudicato, però la volta successiva pago io


Giusto per essere chiari: i pagamenti in natura fanno parte degli extra.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma io non parlerei mai così ad una donna che ho invitato a cena, a prescindere dai nostri rapporti. Io pago, ma parlare così mi sa di maschilismo, come dire 'Donna, qua l'uomo sono io, tu pensa a stirare'... Le donne che frequento io perlomeno, lo prenderebbero come un insulto alla loro intelligenza e parità e mi darebbero dello spaccone. Io semplicemente pago, poi quando mi dicono 'ma no dai, non è giusto, perché sempre tu' rispondo 'dai, la prossima volta' con un sorriso. Poi la volta successiva faccio comunque di testa mia ma... Secondo me il tizio in questione è stato un po' cafone, specie se l'ha fatto davanti al cameriere. Io da donna mi sarei sentita a disagio ecco...


Eh ma sai ci sono molte mentalità no?


----------



## MK (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Uhm, non tiriamo fuori il mio lato maschilista eh. Alla guida ci sto io, ci tengo alla pellaccia!
> 
> Giusto per essere chiari: i pagamenti in natura fanno parte degli extra.


Io non guido quindi per me non c'è problema, vedetevela tu e Sbri.
Ovviamente tutto il resto è extra


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma va laaaaa
> 
> un vero uomo sa come comportarsi, così come una vera donna...un invito a cena è UN INVITO A CENA non un "andiamo a mangiare insieme" e un uomo come si deve offre senza dare chance alla donna...
> 
> ...



:up:

sul rosso: :up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Come il fatto che un uomo *riesca a dimostrare la sua virilità solo di fronte ad una donna che glielo permette*. Grazie al cielo ne ho conosciuti altri.



purtroppo per te questo non è un luogo comune,


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> purtroppo per te questo non è un luogo comune,


 dal tuo punto di vista... dal mio potrei dire LETTERALMENTE l'opposto. Non sono piovuta giù dalla montagna ieri Chiara, stai parlando con una persona che ha un bagaglio di esperienze certamente non inferiore al tuo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensavo... se un uomo si rivolgesse a me(scherzi esclusi) iniziando con: 'DONNA, tu CON ME farai o non farai questo o quello'... probabilmente rischierebbe gli incisivi... *sicuramente andrebbe in bianco*, dopo una rapida e semplice spiegazione sulla differenza tra virilità e sboronaggine. Ma *dubito che uscirei mai con uno del genere*.



certamente hai un bagaglio di esperienze superiore al mio...io non ho nessun problema a pensarlo

ma due certezze nella stessa frase rappresentano un limite che preclude la spontaneità nei comportamenti....


quella di cui parlava Tubarao, tanto per capirci...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Febbraio 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> certamente hai un bagaglio di esperienze superiore al mio...io non ho nessun problema a pensarlo
> 
> ma due certezze nella stessa frase rappresentano un limite che preclude la spontaneità nei comportamenti....
> 
> ...


Spontaneità assoluta: uno che mi parla così mi è assolutamente incompatibile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non è una questione di ragionare da uomini o da donne, io sono con una persona e dire 'Donna, tu con me ecc ecc' perdonami ma* non è da me*. Scherzando lo dico, scherzando peró!
> 
> Non c'entrano i ruoli, c'entra il fare qualcosa per il semplice gusto di farlo. Senza pippe mentali. Pago io perché mi fa piacere offrirti la cena, non perché sia convenzione sociale o peggio perché poi me la dai. Semplice, semplice...



infatti tu non l'avresti detto

per lui non è una pippa mentale, è il suo _habitus mentale  
_


----------



## Tubarao (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ma c'è anche un po' di gioco e di corteggiamento nel dire "mia cara, tu con me non paghi"...
> 
> cioè dai...uno dei primi appuntamenti con una che ti piace...è una galanteria accompagnata da un pizzico di modo da spaccone...e probabilmente piace a tante donne...
> 
> è una complicità...magari lo dice prendendogli la mano, scandendo le parole e fissandola negli occhi...dai...


E se lo fai sei uno spaccone. E se non lo fai sei tirchio, e la tirchiaggine è sintomo di aridità d'animo. Eccheduepalle. Godetevi stà cena e non rompete, tanto il sacrosanto diritto di pagare quella dopo non ve lo toglie nessuno. Poi dice perchè uno si butta a sinistra


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e quando ci si innamora di un'altra/altro??? ma contemporaneamente non senti disamore verso la persona con cui stai??? come la mettiamo???
> 
> il solo sesso ok, avrei tanto da dire ma capisco il tuo punto di vista...ma il tradimento ha varie forme, ehh???


si commette un grande sbaglio.Fuori non ci si innamora,si fa'..e basta.
Mi sono sempre ripromesso di fare cosi',tengo molto al mio matrimonio.


----------

